# Climber Interviews, OMG!



## sgreanbeans

So I have put out a couple adds out for a climber, here and locally.
Had no Idea what I was gonna get!
Here are just of few of the crazy things I heard.

1. "What kind of saddle? I don't ride horses"

2. "what kind of saddle? you mean the thing that those guys wear at Home Depot up in those lift things"

3. "I been doin da tree work for 14 years, so...........ah, whats up, when do I start, I have court on Monday so it cant be then."

4. "I climbed up in grain bins,cant be much different"

5." I don't use rope or a saddle, I free climb, all that stuff just gets in the way"


I didn't know what to expect when I listed those adds. But I didn't expect that. A little scary, as I know that there are other company's around that hire anyone who isn't afraid of heights! I climbed for a lot of years, still go up on small stuff, and up in the bucket, and I still am a little nervous when I'm up there. Cannot believe these guys are willing to do something so dangerous, without knowing what they are getting into. Most of them are desperate to feed the kids and will do anything to make money. I felt real bad for a couple guys, they seem genuine enough, wish I had a lot of money to hire them for whatever around the shop. Of course I had a few topper/hacks meth heads apply, but yet to find "that guy"


----------



## flushcut

Scary indeed.


----------



## treeman75

I did some work in DesMoines and needed a climber and called Johns tree service he sent a climber out. I think his name was Dwight he was a great climber and profesional.


----------



## treemandan

EEyup.


----------



## tree MDS

Seems like every dude that has ever even laid eyes on a yard sale saddle fancies himself a climber.. then you have the new school gadget geeks that have been brainwashed by the bigger companies, that think they're a climber, but are like teets on a bull up there.. then there are just the general dirtball losers of course.

Good luck in your search though!


----------



## voxac30dude

i think what makes a good climber is one who has a good attitude, safety is top priority, understands areal chainsaw usage, knows woods reactive forces, knows life support knots, rigging knots, understands both Ddrt and srt systems, does what he is told and doesn't argue with the boss. 

oh i forgot one, he buys the beers at the end of the day


----------



## jeo73

*certification crap*

iam not certified in nothing, i climb trees since i was 10, so it did my father,certifications are a waste of ur hard earn money, and employers that request that crap, are morrons, btw, i make 50 to 150 an hour from my house, and the best part, certification papers wouldnt be good not even to wipe my ass


----------



## jeo73

jeo73 said:


> iam not certified in nothing, i climb trees since i was 10, so it did my father,certifications are a waste of ur hard earn money, and employers that request that crap, are morrons, btw, i make 50 to 150 an hour from my house, and the best part, certification papers wouldnt be good not even to wipe my ass


 and yes, i am more climber than a bunch of big company idiots


----------



## jeo73

jeo73 said:


> and yes, i am more climber than a bunch of big company idiots


get urself a nice stihl saw, some good gear, and fire ur boss, get a darm trailer, and start little, and become all u can be, dont be afraid, no chipper, no problem, grow balls, work hard, anybody can doit, good luck


----------



## capetrees

opcorn:opcorn:

This should be fun.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

jeo73 said:


> get urself a nice stihl saw, some good gear, and fire ur boss, get a darm trailer, and start little, and become all u can be, dont be afraid, no chipper, no problem, grow balls, work hard, anybody can doit, good luck



Hey I know you, you lived under a bridge and used to mess with a bunch of goats!


----------



## jefflovstrom

jeo73 said:


> iam not certified in nothing, i climb trees since i was 10, so it did my father,certifications are a waste of ur hard earn money, and employers that request that crap, are morrons, btw, i make 50 to 150 an hour from my house, and the best part, certification papers wouldnt be good not even to wipe my ass



You are an Idiot and should not even be here! :censored:
Jeff


----------



## Defender

I like number 3 the best - (time off to go to court). Some of the best climbers I know have extensive criminal records. Great guys and very professional, but have a thing about getting in trouble. Always thought it just goes with the attitude for the job.


----------



## tr33thri11s

*Well with such a short list of post....*



jeo73 said:


> iam not certified in nothing, i climb trees since i was 10, so it did my father,certifications are a waste of ur hard earn money, and employers that request that crap, are morrons, btw, i make 50 to 150 an hour from my house, and the best part, certification papers wouldnt be good not even to wipe my ass



Let me be the first to welcome you to AS. Just so ya know we only like the people who truly put it out there and tell how they really feel. So come on unclog the crapper and let it flow.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Yup! Bring it on! 
Jeff


----------



## Matt Michael

treeman75 said:


> I did some work in DesMoines and needed a climber and called Johns tree service he sent a climber out. I think his name was Dwight he was a great climber and profesional.



Hey, where in Iowa?

Matt in Ames


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> I felt real bad for a couple guys, they seem genuine enough, wish I had a lot of money to hire them for whatever around the shop. Of course I had a few topper/hacks meth heads apply, but yet to find "that guy"



Hiring in this industry is like winnowing chaff, you have to toss a lot up into the air to see what stays with you. I am to the point where if someone tells me they are real good climber I tell them I will believe it when I see it. 

Need me to come out for a couple days out of the month to fill in for a while?


----------



## sgreanbeans

I might JPS, I'll call you.I have been waiting for the right guy to come along, I have a large Oak in the back we need to take down, was saving it as a "interview station". When they come over, I will piont to a branch, a hard one, tell him to get it on the ground, stand back and watch.

I think that JEO...whatever, is one of the guys that called me!
I suspect that he is one of those fake identity's, created by one of our top posters, trying to have a little fun. 
If not, and he is real, I think we just found the very person we all talk about, we should exploit his knowledge while he is here. Think about it guys, when is the next time you'll get to have such knowledge and experience come our way, we have a lot we could learn from him.


----------



## limbwalker54

get ur hed checkd thar jeo......


----------



## sgreanbeans

The more I think about this, as ignorant as he sounds, and right off the bat he is using the quote option, saying all the right things, misspelled and no grammar what so ever, but spelled Stihl correctly! I smell a fakie!
Someone is trying to get us fired up again!

Matt, you have your own deal over there? Work for someone, or are you a hired gun? I'm in the QC


----------



## tree MDS

jeo73 said:


> get urself a nice stihl saw, some good gear, and fire ur boss, get a darm trailer, and start little, and become all u can be, dont be afraid, no chipper, no problem, grow balls, work hard, anybody can doit, good luck



To be honest, I dont know why you guys find this attitude so hard to believe..

I remember my bro with the old 68 GMC dump back in the day, loading brush into the back and chopping it down. For a bit there he was carrying the gear in the trunk of this giant 77 Lincoln continental.. man was I glad when that thing caught fire and burned up!

But yeah, this guy could be a troll.


----------



## Matt Michael

sgreanbeans said:


> The more I think about this, as ignorant as he sounds, and right off the bat he is using the quote option, saying all the right things, misspelled and no grammar what so ever, but spelled Stihl correctly! I smell a fakie!
> Someone is trying to get us fired up again!
> 
> Matt, you have your own deal over there? Work for someone, or are you a hired gun? I'm in the QC



Self employed, strictly word of mouth, 21 years. Occasionally hire out. Are you the guy who advertises on craigslist for climbers?


----------



## Muffler Bearing

This Thread Could Get Interesting!!

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Taxmantoo

sgreanbeans said:


> 3. "I been doin da tree work for 14 years, so...........ah, whats up, when do I start, I have court on Monday so it cant be then."




Hey, you done found yourself a real climber.


----------



## jeo73

tree MDS said:


> To be honest, I dont know why you guys find this attitude so hard to believe..
> 
> I remember my bro with the old 68 GMC dump back in the day, loading brush into the back and chopping it down. For a bit there he was carrying the gear in the trunk of this giant 77 Lincoln continental.. man was I glad when that thing caught fire and burned up!
> 
> But yeah, this guy could be a troll.


dude, i have a nice truck ford 350, an 18 foot trailer, and i ll doit all, best part, i dont have to deal with anybody, just the costumer, no groundman not showing up for work, any of that crap, no workmans comp, any of that, i work 4 to 6 hours a day, and i do pretty darm good, nowadays, certifications taking ur money, buckets, bla bla bal,chippers, what happened to good ol climbing, and hard work, climbers have become #####es with pretty toys, that wont touch a limb once they have touch the floor, but if i work too hard i might get an ouyy on my hands, and ill have to go get a bandage, right.


----------



## jeo73

Muffler Bearing said:


> This Thread Could Get Interesting!!
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:


yes honey, ur butt is big even without that gear on, but u still irresistible, u r not good as u used to be, but not as bad as u think, lmao


----------



## jeo73

Matt Michael said:


> Self employed, strictly word of mouth, 21 years. Occasionally hire out. Are you the guy who advertises on craigslist for climbers?



by the way, no grammar cause i have no school.


----------



## fishercat

*I kinda agree.*



jeo73 said:


> iam not certified in nothing, i climb trees since i was 10, so it did my father,certifications are a waste of ur hard earn money, and employers that request that crap, are morrons, btw, i make 50 to 150 an hour from my house, and the best part, certification papers wouldnt be good not even to wipe my ass



you can do it or you can't.I don't see what difference certs make in your ability.I always wanted to watch a certified climber to see what was so special.

I have a feeling any good certified climber was already a good climber before they got certified.


----------



## jeo73

tree MDS said:


> Aww man, don't go gettin banned right away.. we just getting to know you man!



banned, not likely, this is hot bread, lmao:


----------



## fishercat

*I always found...............*



Matt Michael said:


> Self employed, strictly word of mouth, 21 years. Occasionally hire out. Are you the guy who advertises on craigslist for climbers?



it is wise to avoid employers looking for climbers on CL.If an employer is having trouble keeping climbers,it's wise to stay away.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Matt, yep thats me, sorry for the need not apply part, but you have no idea of the clowns that are in my area. They all resemble this Jeo. I am not having trouble keeping climbers, they don't quit, I fire them. Not because I'm a jerk, because they cannot perform or milk the clock. I'm not looking for just a climber either, but someone who can take over all the operations so I can focus on selling and the business. So if putting an add on here is a bad sign, I'm sorry. Just do not have the pool of potential employees others have, again there is a very small group of pros here, a very large group wannabees and druggie/drunks. There are some guys that have a problem with addiction that are pretty good, however, I don't need to worry about that stuff, if they cleaned up, I would talk to them, until then, stay away.The good ones either are owner/operators themselves or work for the big orange. Again, I have no problems keeping people, those who have been with me for years, came right back as soon as I was done with my little adventure back in the Marines. These guys are my ground guys. Had a GREAT climber, when I was called back, I got him a job at Wright, quickly he advanced, now a GF with Asplundh, cant hardly expect him to leave, with all the bennies he has, young wife with one in the oven, so I have not even asked him. I suppose I may be a little hard on the expectations I have. I was trained by Pros, worked with Pros, I want a Pro. Sorry If I have to look elsewhere to get one, If any one has a better idea, please let me know. I figured running an add in the local paper was pointless, All those who would apply, I probably have already talked to them or seen their performance at their current company. So I put an add on here and CL hoping to find "that guy" someone I don't have to train. Someone that will take pride and ownership in his work. That there my friends is the hardest part.


----------



## jeo73

fishercat said:


> you can do it or you can't.I don't see what difference certs make in your ability.I always wanted to watch a certified climber to see what was so special.
> 
> I have a feeling any good certified climber was already a good climber before they got certified.



what iam trying to say is, a certification dont make a climber, u can read the book and pass, hell, my father in law is 68., he read the book, took the test and passed, is he a climber now, hell no, he can barely climb his darm truck, not judging,iam upset at so many stupid employes turning down good climbers,cause of a piece of paper, makes no difference to me, iam in louisiana now, making good cash, heading to iowa next, for the lake that dissapear, wanna join me, and make some money, ill give u the number, but be aware, u cabt use ur bucket truck, is muddyopcorn:


----------



## jeo73

sgreanbeans said:


> I might JPS, I'll call you.I have been waiting for the right guy to come along, I have a large Oak in the back we need to take down, was saving it as a "interview station". When they come over, I will piont to a branch, a hard one, tell him to get it on the ground, stand back and watch.
> 
> I think that JEO...whatever, is one of the guys that called me!
> I suspect that he is one of those fake identity's, created by one of our top posters, trying to have a little fun.
> If not, and he is real, I think we just found the very person we all talk about, we should exploit his knowledge while he is here. Think about it guys, when is the next time you'll get to have such knowledge and experience come our way, we have a lot we could learn from him.[/QUOTEi havent call u, granny, u climb ur own darm tree, so u can show ur never ending expertise


----------



## jeo73

sgreanbeans said:


> Matt, yep thats me, sorry for the need not apply part, but you have no idea of the clowns that are in my area. They all resemble this Jeo.


i rest my case, this dude is offended, the shoe fits, eh honey, ui didnt even had to use a stretcher, ehh


----------



## treeclimber101

jeo73 said:


> i rest my case, this dude is offended, the shoe fits, eh honey, ui didnt even had to use a stretcher, ehh



You make 150 dollars an hr from your house ? I guess none of that money has every gone into furthering your education .... Such as proper sentence structure capitalization and correct pronunciation .


----------



## jeo73

jeo73 said:


> i rest my case, this dude is offended, the shoe fits, eh honey, ui didnt even had to use a stretcher, ehh


 well have to go to church now, to repent for upseting so many good corporate climbers, i ll pray for ur groundsman to show up on monday, so u wont be busy hurting ur manicured pretty hands, i will pray for u not to be late for supper that monday night, and that ur wife will understand that ur help didnt show up, and that u had to doit all by yourself, i will pray that u will give raises not because they deserve it, but because u depend on them so much, that u feel worthless sometimes, i will pray for ur fat ass to get smaller enough for u to be able to climb again, and fit those chaps, yes those chaps people use to whistle when u walked by, good luck, oh yeah, dont forget to pay that workmans comp, for the guy that said he s hurted, i heard he got a lawyer, :rockn::rockn:


----------



## tree MDS

The only excuse I can think of for a treeman to never set foot out of the bucket, is if he was injured to the point where it's too painful to climb anymore.. in that case it's acceptable to stay in it, for love of the work, if not the money.

I climb out of my bucket all the time.. I love equipment too. If you are for real jeo, you have to ask yourself what happens if you get hurt, or when you are too old to climb.


----------



## jeo73

treeclimber101 said:


> You make 150 dollars an hr from your house ? I guess none of that money has every gone into furthering your education .... Such as proper sentence structure capitalization and correct pronunciation .


no, i buy beer, iam educated do, i collect my checks on time with proper manners, i say thanks and please, not gooodd enough, sorry, not trying to impress a tree, if u havent noticed, they cant talk, or u ve being hearing voices, mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jeo73

tree MDS said:


> The only excuse I can think of for a treeman to never set foot out of the bucket, is if he was injured to the point where it's too painful to climb anymore.. in that case it's acceptable to stay in it, for love of the work, if not the money.
> 
> I climb out of my bucket all the time.. I love equipment too. If you are for real jeo, you have to ask yourself what happens if you get hurt, or when you are too old to climb.



come on people, theres time for everything under the sun, a bucket is good if u r too close to power lines, and yes, safety is good, fear is good, it keep u alive wanting to comeback to ur kids at the end of the day,iam actually agree with u 100 per cent, but iam trying to upset< WITH SUCCESS, some corporate idiots,that sit on their desk, and call themselves CLIMBERSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## treeclimber101

jeo73 said:


> no, i buy beer, iam educated do, i collect my checks on time with proper manners, i say thanks and please, not gooodd enough, sorry, not trying to impress a tree, if u havent noticed, they cant talk, or u ve being hearing voices, mmmmmmmmmm



Listen you can be a smart a#s tree climber thats fine ... But when your posts look like you let a 5year old short hand for ya , to say the least its annoying , And when you are preaching about employers who won't hire cause of lack of certification I am inclined to think there may be a little more to the story , just saying ..


----------



## treeclimber101

And furthermore what the hell is a CORPORATE CLIMBER , is that someone who has respect for them self and or there career ? It sounds like you may have sniffed a little too much stale gas lately .. You can be a professional at any job even the guy who sucks the #### out of the port o poddy can do his or her job with some respect..


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tree MDS, you nailed it, I WOULD LOVE to be able to climb again, to much pain, the arms going numb is a small issue as well! I try and go up on small stuff, but usually cannot finish, I can work out the bucket most of the day, but even that is getting to the point where it is unbearable, about 2 everyday I feel like I have been beat with a bat. Docs want me to stop altogether and fuse my neck together, deaden my Braceal Nerve's in both arms (they told me I would lose most of my feeling in my pinkey fingers) and repair my rotator cusps on both sides(both are torn, right side about 1") So far, I have refused. Have heard to many bad things about the surgery and the after effects, real scary, don't wanna drive a wheel chair with my tongue!


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Tree MDS, you nailed it, I WOULD LOVE to be able to climb again, to much pain, the arms going numb is a small issue as well! I try and go up on small stuff, but usually cannot finish, I can work out the bucket most of the day, but even that is getting to the point where it is unbearable, about 2 everyday I feel like I have been beat with a bat. Docs want me to stop altogether and fuse my neck together, deaden my Braceal Nerve's in both arms (they told me I would lose most of my feeling in my pinkey fingers) and repair my rotator cusps on both sides(both are torn, right side about 1") So far, I have refused. Have heard to many bad things about the surgery and the after effects, real scary, don't wanna drive a wheel chair with my tongue!



You have to take of your body , There is no amount of money that should put you in a wheel chair , there is no glory in being old and ####ed up ...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> The only excuse I can think of for a treeman to never set foot out of the bucket, is if he was injured to the point where it's too painful to climb anymore.. in that case it's acceptable to stay in it, for love of the work, if not the money.
> 
> I climb out of my bucket all the time.. I love equipment too. If you are for real jeo, you have to ask yourself what happens if you get hurt, or when you are too old to climb.



I agree with you 100 percent I bought a bucket for 2 reasons to cut time and save the climber , and if theres a way to get the truck in were taking it ... I feel there is no substitute to SAFETY and speed ..


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Tree MDS, you nailed it, I WOULD LOVE to be able to climb again, to much pain, the arms going numb is a small issue as well! I try and go up on small stuff, but usually cannot finish, I can work out the bucket most of the day, but even that is getting to the point where it is unbearable, about 2 everyday I feel like I have been beat with a bat. Docs want me to stop altogether and fuse my neck together, deaden my Braceal Nerve's in both arms (they told me I would lose most of my feeling in my pinkey fingers) and repair my rotator cusps on both sides(both are torn, right side about 1") So far, I have refused. Have heard to many bad things about the surgery and the after effects, real scary, don't wanna drive a wheel chair with my tongue!



I have been reading this book for a while now.. best of luck with things! 

My brother was a climber too. He took a bad fall, and probably would have never been able to climb again.. didn't stop him from wanting to get a bucket and keep at it though. Unfortunately a car crash took him before he got that far. That was a long time ago, but what I'm saying is I know where you're coming from. Don't know what I would do without this work myself..


----------



## jeo73

jefflovstrom said:


> You are an Idiot and should not even be here! :censored:
> Jeff


 watch out jeff is coming with his certification, be aware, the diploma he carries is bad paper, it will hurt ur butt, dont believe me, tell him to put his pants down


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> You are an Idiot and should not even be here! :censored:
> Jeff



I think Yoda Jeffers might be onto something here. lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I thought Jeo said he was going to church? Sounds like he could use some preaching.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jeo73 said:


> iam not certified in nothing, i climb trees since i was 10, so it did my father,certifications are a waste of ur hard earn money, and employers that request that crap, are morrons, btw, i make 50 to 150 an hour from my house, and the best part, certification papers wouldnt be good not even to wipe my ass



I call bs, so at 13 you think you got climbing down right? I bet mommy don't know your on here either:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I thought Jeo said he was going to church? Sounds like he could use some preaching.
> Jeff



If I know one JEO than I know them all, "CHURCH" is code for red's house down the street where he smokes meth and watches WWE cause theres no race on today ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> jeo73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's actually right you are an idiot , and for 37 your a questionable idiot status , you may have moved up complete :censored:ing idiot , just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, ain't that the truth! Lmfao.
Click to expand...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> If I know one JEO than I know them all, "CHURCH" is code for red's house down the street where he smokes meth and watches WWE cause theres no race on today ...



Gotta agree with ya again there treeclimber.. if this dude is for real, we're talking serious rock monster!


----------



## treeclimber101

I may go to church and thank GOD that there is no "JEO" in my gene pool ..


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I may go to church and thank GOD that there is no "JEO" in my gene pool ..


Lol two weeks ago we all thought of you as JEO what happenedoke:


----------



## M.D. Vaden

sgreanbeans said:


> So I have put out a couple adds out for a climber, here and locally.
> Had no Idea what I was gonna get!
> Here are just of few of the crazy things I heard.
> 
> 1. "What kind of saddle? I don't ride horses"
> 
> 2. "what kind of saddle? you mean the thing that those guys wear at Home Depot up in those lift things"
> 
> 3. "I been doin da tree work for 14 years, so...........ah, whats up, when do I start, I have court on Monday so it cant be then."
> 
> 4. "I climbed up in grain bins,cant be much different"
> 
> 5." I don't use rope or a saddle, I free climb, all that stuff just gets in the way"
> 
> 
> I didn't know what to expect when I listed those adds. But I didn't expect that. A little scary, as I know that there are other company's around that hire anyone who isn't afraid of heights! I climbed for a lot of years, still go up on small stuff, and up in the bucket, and I still am a little nervous when I'm up there. Cannot believe these guys are willing to do something so dangerous, without knowing what they are getting into. Most of them are desperate to feed the kids and will do anything to make money. I felt real bad for a couple guys, they seem genuine enough, wish I had a lot of money to hire them for whatever around the shop. Of course I had a few topper/hacks meth heads apply, but yet to find "that guy"



Curious ...

Has anybody ran an ad specifically for a Certified Arborist and experienced climber?

And if so, what kind of response did that bring?


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Lol two weeks ago we all thought of you as JEO what happenedoke:



Stop thats too funny , WHY .. LOL I know no need for any explanation ..


----------



## tree MDS

Anyway, if you're doing treework without at least one groundman, it's more than likely wussy/and or hack treework - unless it's pruning that is, and I dont see our boy jenna as the caring arborist type.. lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

My last interviews went like this. They asked if I had experience I said yup 28 years, They asked if I had drivers license I said yup class A cdl, they asked when I could start and I said, whats it pay? That is when I told them I would be interested in a higher position that payed equall to my experience level or a part time thing but not at the peanuts they are willing to dish out!


----------



## capetrees

jeo73 said:


> well have to go to church now, to repent for upseting so many good corporate climbers, i ll pray for ur groundsman to show up on monday, so u wont be busy hurting ur manicured pretty hands, i will pray for u not to be late for supper that monday night, and that ur wife will understand that ur help didnt show up, and that u had to doit all by yourself, i will pray that u will give raises not because they deserve it, but because u depend on them so much, that u feel worthless sometimes, i will pray for ur fat ass to get smaller enough for u to be able to climb again, and fit those chaps, yes those chaps people use to whistle when u walked by, good luck, oh yeah, dont forget to pay that workmans comp, for the guy that said he s hurted, i heard he got a lawyer, :rockn::rockn:



And I pray for you too. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atBg9zLI2bA


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> To be honest, I dont know why you guys find this attitude so hard to believe..
> 
> I remember my bro with the old 68 GMC dump back in the day, loading brush into the back and chopping it down. For a bit there he was carrying the gear in the trunk of this giant 77 Lincoln continental.. man was I glad when that thing caught fire and burned up!
> 
> But yeah, this guy could be a troll.



Are you sure we're not brothers.. I had a 77 Continental and blew it up. Burnt a whole graveyard down...


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> I have been reading this book for a while now.. best of luck with things!
> 
> My brother was a climber too. He took a bad fall, and probably would have never been able to climb again.. didn't stop him from wanting to get a bucket and keep at it though. Unfortunately a car crash took him before he got that far. That was a long time ago, but what I'm saying is I know where you're coming from. Don't know what I would do without this work myself..



Sorry about my last post. I hadn't read all the way through the thread. Very sorry about your brother.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Are you sure we're not brothers.. I had a 77 Continental and blew it up. Burnt a whole graveyard down...



That is funny. It was my brothers car, I'm Pretty sure it was a continental (or town car, the big one anyway, was a long time ago). I guess they were in my brothers apartment smoking dubes and drinking beers, and my brothers friend says "hey, your cars smoking". I guess my bro sort of ignored it or something, until the dude comes back again and say "no, your car is REALLY smoking!" Lol, I hated that thing! it burned down to nothing but seat springs and a little wire rim of a steering wheel. 

But yeah, he could fit all his saws and gear in the trunk, and still fit the cooler full of beer. I have to say, it was pretty cheezy - even for the late 80's.


----------



## tree md

I have had some really good climbers call me looking for a job in the past year. At least they sounded good on the phone. I had one that kept calling me on a monthly basis and apologizing that he was calling repetitively but he needed work. I told him that it was no problem and he was welcome to continue to call, if I had enough work to use him that I would. He had actually been one of my competitors. The last guy who called had 8 years experience and was ISA certified. I am just not doing the kind of volume right now where I could support another climber.

I don't like to hire experienced climbers per say, I like to either hire a total newb and train him myself or contract a climber with his own crew so I don't have to babysit him. It's hard to find a good climber that you don't have to babysit. Usually, the ones with 2 or 3 years of experience have developed bad habits which are hard to break. I prefer to train my own climber from scratch. Most really good climbers are doing their own thing. There are a lot of good climbers out there too that have too many personal problems to get their #### together and I have no time for that kind of drama.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeclimber101 said:


> You have to take of your body , There is no amount of money that should put you in a wheel chair , there is no glory in being old and ####ed up ...



Scott is a Disabled Vet (where I am a vet with disabilities) he took a bad hit in a combat theater. Some people are just too hard headed, it took me years to apply for my pension.

You should look into the rotator cuff surgery, I hear leaving it makes it worse.


----------



## dshackle3

sgreanbeans said:


> So I have put out a couple adds out for a climber, here and locally.
> Had no Idea what I was gonna get!
> Here are just of few of the crazy things I heard.
> 
> 1. "What kind of saddle? I don't ride horses"
> 
> 2. "what kind of saddle? you mean the thing that those guys wear at Home Depot up in those lift things"
> 
> 3. "I been doin da tree work for 14 years, so...........ah, whats up, when do I start, I have court on Monday so it cant be then."
> 
> 4. "I climbed up in grain bins,cant be much different"
> 
> 5." I don't use rope or a saddle, I free climb, all that stuff just gets in the way"
> 
> 
> I didn't know what to expect when I listed those adds. But I didn't expect that. A little scary, as I know that there are other company's around that hire anyone who isn't afraid of heights! I climbed for a lot of years, still go up on small stuff, and up in the bucket, and I still am a little nervous when I'm up there. Cannot believe these guys are willing to do something so dangerous, without knowing what they are getting into. Most of them are desperate to feed the kids and will do anything to make money. I felt real bad for a couple guys, they seem genuine enough, wish I had a lot of money to hire them for whatever around the shop. Of course I had a few topper/hacks meth heads apply, but yet to find "that guy"



Number 5 priceless


----------



## tree md

Hats off to you Scott. If I was closer I'd try to help ya out.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Thanks JPS, I am actually like you, I didn't get hurt in the sandbox, was here in Iowa while on leave, I was sent to Quantico to become a martial arts instructor at the MACE, which is the head "dojo". I didn't agree to come back to sit around and train candidates, after a year, I used a CMC ALMAR to get orders so I could deploy, they fought it at first, I requested mass, got my orders to 2/8 at Lejuene, on leave, not having much too offer a bunch of kids who had 2-3 combat deployments under their belt, I decided to train at the gym while on leave. I am responsible for the creation of the Gi Jiu-Jitsu class at Miletich Fighting Systems and a assistant Judo coach before I was called back, I was going to all classes with the pro fighters and all the formal Martial Arts as well, figured that since I have pretty much a unregulated access to any thing at the gym, (my wife grew up with Pat) I would use this time to hone my skills, hoping to teach my young little jarheads proper butt kicking skills, MCMAP (Marine Corps Martial Arts Program) is a absolute joke, Army Combatives is good-t-o go bye the way! any ways! I was 100% authorized to train Marines and do any type of program I wanted, my kids actually are the only minors ever fully authorized to train with Marines on a base in a combative situation, no weapons, just MMA stuff. On Aug 28th 2008 at the formal BJJ class, A Army Officer was a new student, did not see me before and thought I was 2, Rodrigo Uzeda(yes the legendary dude from Brazil) our Sensi, wanted me to go with this guy, told me to smoke check him, I did, he is about as big as JPS, I am very small, after the clock buzzed, we switched positions and when Rod said go, dude reached down, grabbed the back of my head and pulled a can opener on me as hard as he could, literally exploding my spinal cord,disk c-6-7, I felt them rip apart, couldn't tap, he did it way to fast and hard, with the intent of hurting me, when he let go, I went limp, took me a bit to move as my whole body was on fire. That is how I got hurt, My new command was bummed, but VERY COOL, They made me get a MRI and that sealed the deal, I was done. They put my on the fast track out, retired me and here I am. I really appreciated the honor that J.P.S. bestowed upon me, but I am not deserving of it, in no way shape or form, claim to be a vet disabled in live combat, that is an honor, that I hold very dearly to my heart as many of you do as-well, but I am not one of those few. Combat Vet, unfortunately yes. Proud of what I have done for my country, for sure. So that is my story, now that I have spilled my guts on something I rarely talk to people about, and sound like a dork, that is why I am a bucket baby! and why I need a good Arborist, I could have done anything I wanted when I got out, they pay me well, took everything I had and started up again, not thinking it would be so hard to find good people. I was a decent climber, not the fastest but I always did good work.Thats over now (the climbing part!) I guess I got back in it because there is nothing I like to do better. Love smell of bar oil in the mourning! I feel like I just wrote a novel. Hope it reads well. Sorry J.P.S. for any mis-understanding, the fact that you threw that out like that, has a honor of it's own.


----------



## tree md

Hey, anyone who has volunteered to put themselves in harms way is tops in my book. A disabled vet is to be honored IMO no matter how he got that way.

My number 1 groundy did two tours in Iraq and one in Afghanistan.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I have had some really good climbers call me looking for a job in the past year. At least they sounded good on the phone. I had one that kept calling me on a monthly basis and apologizing that he was calling repetitively but he needed work. I told him that it was no problem and he was welcome to continue to call, if I had enough work to use him that I would. He had actually been one of my competitors. The last guy who called had 8 years experience and was ISA certified. I am just not doing the kind of volume right now where I could support another climber.
> 
> I don't like to hire experienced climbers per say, I like to either hire a total newb and train him myself or contract a climber with his own crew so I don't have to babysit him. It's hard to find a good climber that you don't have to babysit. Usually, the ones with 2 or 3 years of experience have developed bad habits which are hard to break. I prefer to train my own climber from scratch. Most really good climbers are doing their own thing. There are a lot of good climbers out there too that have too many personal problems to get their #### together and I have no time for that kind of drama.



Lol, hey I will come climb fer ya someday pard but your gonna have to babysit my ass cause I wear pampers :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

To the op, I did not see no trees in Iowa, just corn I guess I fell asleep on the journey through it! I would like to bowhunt there though.


----------



## tree md

It's actually fun to work with a good climber when you're not to busy to do so. Nice to be able too see some other techniques and maybe pick something new up. Quinn was a lot of fun to work with when he was here. The few times I wasn't too busy doing other jobs and could actually work with him was a lot of fun.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> It's actually fun to work with a good climber when you're not to busy to do so. Nice to be able too see some other techniques and maybe pick something new up. Quinn was a lot of fun to work with when he was here. The few times I wasn't too busy doing other jobs and could actually work with him was a lot of fun.



What is the bot doing now? He helped me a couple days, good dude I had already done the climbing when he got there though.


----------



## tree md

I talked to him prolly 3 months ago. He was doing alright. Was staying reasonably busy in KS he said. I should prolly give him a call. Haven't talked to him in awhile.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I talked to him prolly 3 months ago. He was doing alright. Was staying reasonably busy in KS he said. I should prolly give him a call. Haven't talked to him in awhile.


I dropped my cell and lost his number in a billion pieces sometime back!


----------



## tree md

I'll PM it to ya.


----------



## tree md

Sorry for the hijack sgreenbeans.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812

I see the tree industry as one that is fighting to overcome a stereotype of tobacco spitting rednecks trying to make a living. I personally believe that professionalism is important in any business including arboriculture. However, it can be taken into the overkill zone. Certification is a good thing but it is not something that should be over-emphasized. I believe that professionalism is more important than certification!!


----------



## ropensaddle

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> I see the tree industry as one that is fighting to overcome a stereotype of tobacco spitting rednecks trying to make a living. I personally believe that professionalism is important in any business including arboriculture. However, it can be taken into the overkill zone. Certification is a good thing but it is not something that should be over-emphasized. I believe that professionalism is more important than certification!!



Ahhhhh so Copenhagen make me an amateur


----------



## tree md

To tell the truth, I could care less what some internet wannabe thinks of me. The only opinion that matters to me is that of my clientele. I have been good enough at the trade to make it on my own for several years now without having to be taken under someone else's wing.


----------



## treesquirrel

jeo73 said:


> and yes, i am more climber than a bunch of big company idiots



yes and there is being great climbers for wonderful country of Kazakhstan very much


----------



## jefflovstrom

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> I see the tree industry as one that is fighting to overcome a stereotype of tobacco spitting rednecks trying to make a living. I personally believe that professionalism is important in any business including arboriculture. However, it can be taken into the overkill zone. Certification is a good thing but it is not something that should be over-emphasized. I believe that professionalism is more important than certification!!



Is youe name Jeo?
Jeff


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree md said:


> To tell the truth, I could care less what some internet wannabe thinks of me. The only opinion that matters to me is that of my clientele. I have been good enough at the trade to make it on my own for several years now without having to be taken under someone else's wing.



That pretty much sums it up MD.


----------



## Bermie

I got a call last week:

Umm, I'm lookin' for a jawb...

Me: What experience do you have?

Ya, I worked around my yard since I was a kid

Me: Do you have any formal training?

Ya, I worked for my uncle

Me: What does you uncle do?

He does some home maintenance and yard work

Me: Do you have a name...?

Ya... (I can't even remember it)

Me: I don't have anything now, I'm a small company that specializes in tree work.

But I need a jawb...

Me: Call ABC , XYZ, and PDQ companies, they are always looking for keen young Bermudians...

I called dem aredy...they ain't hirin'...

Me: Well good luck and next time you might want to start a conversation with Hello, and my name is...

LOSER!!!!


----------



## fishercat

*sorry.....*



jeo73 said:


> what iam trying to say is, a certification dont make a climber, u can read the book and pass, hell, my father in law is 68., he read the book, took the test and passed, is he a climber now, hell no, he can barely climb his darm truck, not judging,iam upset at so many stupid employes turning down good climbers,cause of a piece of paper, makes no difference to me, iam in louisiana now, making good cash, heading to iowa next, for the lake that dissapear, wanna join me, and make some money, ill give u the number, but be aware, u cabt use ur bucket truck, is muddyopcorn:



I don't have a bucket truck.MDS stole it!

He's older than me so he must have needed it more.

Actually I never had a bucket truck.

Nothing in Iowa for me but thanks.


----------



## tree MDS

Bermie said:


> I got a call last week:
> 
> Umm, I'm lookin' for a jawb...
> 
> Me: What experience do you have?
> 
> Ya, I worked around my yard since I was a kid
> 
> Me: Do you have any formal training?
> 
> Ya, I worked for my uncle
> 
> Me: What does you uncle do?
> 
> He does some home maintenance and yard work
> 
> Me: Do you have a name...?
> 
> Ya... (I can't even remember it)
> 
> Me: I don't have anything now, I'm a small company that specializes in tree work.
> 
> But I need a jawb...
> 
> Me: Call ABC , XYZ, and PDQ companies, they are always looking for keen young Bermudians...
> 
> I called dem aredy...they ain't hirin'...
> 
> Me: Well good luck and next time you might want to start a conversation with Hello, and my name is...
> 
> LOSER!!!!



Well, I probably shouldn't be posting at this point.. but I must say your hate is so attractive Bermie! Lol.


----------



## RVALUE

Defender said:


> I like number 3 the best - (time off to go to court). Some of the best climbers I know have extensive criminal records. Great guys and very professional, but have a thing about getting in trouble. Always thought it just goes with the attitude for the job.



Wait just a minute. Don't be jumping to conclusions, etc. He *could* be a material witness for a very important case.

:monkey:


----------



## MonkeyMan_812

ropensaddle said:


> Ahhhhh so Copenhagen make me an amateur



Actually I chew myself and tried to remember to spit my dip out before bidding a job. So no your not an amatuer because you dip copenhagen. You need to read my post again. I said that there is a STEREOTYPE when it comes to tree guys and the industry is having a hard time in some areas of the country overcoming the prejudgement that tree guys are a rough bunch. 
Its almost impossible to have a descent discussion on this site anymore. All everyone wants to do is argue and think that they are right about everything. As a matter of fact thats the way it has always been ever since I have been on here. I would like to know how everyone on here knows so damn much about tree work when they are on the computer all the time? Some of you guys spend more time on arboristsite than the job site!


----------



## MonkeyMan_812

jefflovstrom said:


> Is youe name Jeo?
> Jeff



No, and I dont agree with most of what he said.


----------



## tree md

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> Actually I chew myself and tried to remember to spit my dip out before bidding a job. So no your not an amatuer because you dip copenhagen. You need to read my post again. I said that there is a STEREOTYPE when it comes to tree guys and the industry is having a hard time in some areas of the country overcoming the prejudgement that tree guys are a rough bunch.
> Its almost impossible to have a descent discussion on this site anymore. All everyone wants to do is argue and think that they are right about everything. As a matter of fact thats the way it has always been ever since I have been on here. I would like to know how everyone on here knows so damn much about tree work when they are on the computer all the time? Some of you guys spend more time on arboristsite than the job site!



Sounds like a pretty rough bunch... Better put your man suit on and suck it up before they knock some bark off of ya.


----------



## ropensaddle

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> Actually I chew myself and tried to remember to spit my dip out before bidding a job. So no your not an amatuer because you dip copenhagen. You need to read my post again. I said that there is a STEREOTYPE when it comes to tree guys and the industry is having a hard time in some areas of the country overcoming the prejudgement that tree guys are a rough bunch.
> Its almost impossible to have a descent discussion on this site anymore. All everyone wants to do is argue and think that they are right about everything. As a matter of fact thats the way it has always been ever since I have been on here. I would like to know how everyone on here knows so damn much about tree work when they are on the computer all the time? Some of you guys spend more time on arboristsite than the job site!



Lol I weren't arguing merely asked a question. I only got in about 58 hours last week but was happy to have the work to do so.


----------



## tree md

Well, I quit chewing since I got diagnosed with cancer. I'd recommend that everyone else quit too.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Well, I quit chewing since I got diagnosed with cancer. I'd recommend that everyone else quit too.



I have thought about it but I would have to take at least a two week vacation from my better half. I am not willing to put her through my withdraw!


----------



## tree md

I hear ya. 3 months and I'm still wearing nicotine patches. Sometimes I feel like I need to take a vacation form the world. Thank God my guys are understanding because I know there have been a been a few times that I wouldn't want to be working for me.

Still, the cancer is almost certainly a result of 25 years of dipping Rope. I don't like to preach because I know how hard it is to quit. But I'd get off of it if you can. For your grand kids sake.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I hear ya. 3 months and I'm still wearing nicotine patches. Sometimes I feel like I need to take a vacation form the world. Thank God my guys are understanding because I know there have been a been a few times that I wouldn't want to be working for me.
> 
> Still, the cancer is almost certainly a result of 25 years of dipping Rope. I don't like to preach because I know how hard it is to quit. But I'd get off of it if you can. For your grand kids sake.



Thanks, sage advise, I may try this deer season!


----------



## oldirty

larry you just said the words i fear the most. been at it since 6th grade..... ####. i don't think i have the testicular fortitude to quit.....


----------



## sgreanbeans

I don't think that every body needs to be certified at a company, however, it helps if there is at least one! I have done this professionally now for ten years, just now, received my CA. It did open doors, as the city's take me more serious and have been setting up consultations for me! Passing my name around very hard, I literally have enough work at this point that I do not need to sell any more jobs this year. That sounds good right! Well, it sucks when you look at the amount of money waiting on the table, calls still flying in, I cant help but think about how MUCH more I can handle.
GUYS, guys, That Jeo dude is pulling our leg, I refuse to think that there is actually someone that ignorant on here, that can do quotes and spell Stihl. Whoever u really are, its getting old!

Sorry to hear it MD, that is nasty stuff, the reason I got of the Corps in 99 was my boy had stage 3 Nueroblastoma at 2 years old, spent 2 years in the hospital with him, he made it, crazy little ...
anyways, take care and beat that crap.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> I hear ya. 3 months and I'm still wearing nicotine patches. Sometimes I feel like I need to take a vacation form the world. Thank God my guys are understanding because I know there have been a been a few times that I wouldn't want to be working for me.
> 
> Still, the cancer is almost certainly a result of 25 years of dipping Rope. I don't like to preach because I know how hard it is to quit. But I'd get off of it if you can. For your grand kids sake.



I really hope I dont need cancer for a motivation and pray that never happens, My wife now has my kids asking me to stop dipping too. Thats a tough one to ignore. 

So did the patches help MD?


----------



## treemandan

jeo73 said:


> I dont advertise anywhere, granny, iam 37, and my spelling sucks as bad as ur wife, but she does have nice lips, yes, self employed. loving the bad weather



Take it easy bro. We all work here, papers or not. Nobody likes an armchair arborist. Go ahead and fix yerself a drink, have a smoke and chill with the wife stuff.


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> I have thought about it but I would have to take at least a two week vacation from my better half. I am not willing to put her through my withdraw!



I would need at least two weeks away also, but for her for me. I dont think I could take the withdrawals and her mouth at the same time.


----------



## Bermie

tree MDS said:


> Well, I probably shouldn't be posting at this point.. but I must say your hate is so attractive Bermie! Lol.



Ha, I didn't actually call him a loser...but I sure thought it!

I get about three or four of this type of call every summer.

The best one was the day release prison gang doing some work near the prison..."hey i need a jawb when i get out...hook me up willya, call my cousin at Parks where I used to work, for a reference..."

Are you KIDDING me!?


----------



## tree md

Ha, Here the work release program does tree work. It's supposed to be a rehab but it's really just a place where they put guys to work and take their money instead of sending them to prison. It's supposed to "teach them a trade" but the crew leaders are hacks that spike everything. You can hire one of their crews for $750 for the day. That's a 5 man crew. I talk to them everyday at the green waste. They have several crews.

SOM, I quit right after I had my surgery so the morphine helped for the first 2 weeks. The patches do help though. They just make you have weird dreams.


----------



## Taxmantoo

Bermie said:


> The best one was the day release prison gang doing some work near the prison..."hey i need a jawb when i get out...hook me up willya, call my cousin at Parks where I used to work, for a reference..."
> 
> Are you KIDDING me!?



Well, if he doesn't get a job from somebody, then his only options for income are the illegal kind and he goes right back where he just got out of.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Ha, Here the work release program does tree work. It's supposed to be a rehab but it's really just a place where they put guys to work and take their money instead of sending them to prison. It's supposed to "teach them a trade" but the crew leaders are hacks that spike everything. You can hire one of their crews for $750 for the day. That's a 5 man crew. I talk to them everyday at the green waste. They have several crews.
> 
> SOM, I quit right after I had my surgery so the morphine helped for the first 2 weeks. The patches do help though. They just make you have weird dreams.



ah crap they cant be worse then the ones I have already.


----------



## ropensaddle

taxmantoo said:


> Well, if he doesn't get a job from somebody, then his only options for income are the illegal kind and he goes right back where he just got out of.



Yeah but my reputation is the only thing I have. I tell you this, though; if I were told by his parole officer or, if I somehow knew he was really trying to change, I would not hesitate to give him the opportunity. I won't tolerate thieves around me and certainly wont hire one.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treeclimber101 said:


> I feel there is no substitute to SAFETY and speed ..



Agreed.


----------



## TreeClimber57

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> I see the tree industry as one that is fighting to overcome a stereotype of tobacco spitting rednecks trying to make a living. I personally believe that professionalism is important in any business including arboriculture. However, it can be taken into the overkill zone. Certification is a good thing but it is not something that should be over-emphasized. I believe that professionalism is more important than certification!!



Agreed! Certification is good for 2 reasons, and 2 reasons only (at least when hiring a prospective employee - or in customers eyes).. It is beneficial in doing everyday job - give a more rounded knowledge level, and more confidence (which can also lead to better professionalism in round about way!)

1) It does demonstrate that the individual has some level of understanding of aboriculture, does not mean they know how to apply it fully. But to retain certification does require some effort, so from that perspective can be good.

2) Helps with some customers, who may believe that somebody certified is somehow better than somebody who is not. Frankly for many removals it does not make a lot of difference (maybe for a pruning job.. but then experience is about as good). But professionalism, communications skills, cleanliness, knowledge in general work habits and safety all carry weight in my opinion as well.

But.. don't get me wrong.. fully support ISA, and suggest that anybody and everybody study as much aboriculture as possible. The more you know the better person you will become, you should try to learn at least one new thing each day. The day you stop learning.. is the day you start dying (in my opinion).


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Agreed! Certification is good for 2 reasons, and 2 reasons only.
> 
> 1) It does demonstrate that the individual has some level of understanding of aboriculture, does not mean they know how to apply it fully. But to retain certification does require some effort, so from that perspective can be good.
> 
> 2) Helps with some customers, who may believe that somebody certified is somehow better than somebody who is not. Frankly for many removals it does not make a lot of difference (maybe for a pruning job.. but then experience is about as good). But professionalism, communications skills, cleanliness, knowledge in general work habits and safety all carry weight in my opinion as well.



Sooooo would that mean Apical dominance,phototropism,species characteristics,growth rate,annual rain fall,infiltration rate, soil structure and texture and tree's history need to be factored in for each trim done?


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Sooooo would that mean Apical dominance,phototropism,species characteristics,growth rate,annual rain fall,infiltration rate, soil structure and texture and tree's history need to be factored in for each trim done?



Personally I would say no.. you are only talking a trim here. There are some other aspects that are covered in the study material and exam which can be relevant to a trim. But, again, these can also be learned first hand with on the job training. In fact as I stated, having the certification, does not necessarily mean somebody can apply it nor does it make one better than somebody who is not certified. It is however a good benchmark or measure, and frankly one of the few unbiased benchmarks we have in the industry that we can all relate to and understand globally. Now there are several levels of certification as well, and for doing just a trim something like the Tree Worker certification would more than suffice in my opinion (but again to qualify one can get same level of knowledge - or surpass that level - by on the job training and work experience).

I might add that when I started this work, we pruned and trimmed trees just about as well as anybody can do today (trees haven't changed much  ). And we never even heard of certification at that point. So.. not necessary.. can do without and just as good a job. But a very good.. in fact likely the best benchmark of measurement available to us.


----------



## DK_stihl

Defender said:


> I like number 3 the best - (time off to go to court). Some of the best climbers I know have extensive criminal records. Great guys and very professional, but have a thing about getting in trouble. Always thought it just goes with the attitude for the job.



You're right, one of the best climbers I've ever sen didn't even have a driver's license. He drove his truck into a bar after an argument with the owner!


----------



## tree md

I had a young climber working for me who got busted for pot or something, I can't remember, something not too serious. I gave him another chance as he was a decent worker and I liked him. He worked one day then went back to jail for stealing a car. That was it, I let him go. He still calls me periodically to this day wanting to see if I'll hire him back.

I don't necessarily hold it against someone for getting busted or having a record but I cannot afford to have a thief around me. Stealing is one thing that is a deal breaker with me.


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> Stealing is one thing that is a deal breaker with me.



Can't disagree there. Have not had may issues recently, but back in mid-80's I did have a couple of guys who had some sort of substance abuse issues. Never got in trouble with law that I know of though. But there were days they would not show up for work. Some of best workers you could ask for when they were there, but somedays you just had to go on without them. Down one guy is usually not a job stopper, but can put a wrench into things, and if it happens a lot is a real pita.


----------



## tree md

I am fortunate that all the guys working for me now have no substance abuse issues. One of my guys is totally sober. The rest of us drink a little beer but none of us do drugs. If I catch wind of anyone working for me doing speed or coke I will drop them like a hot potato. Those are the ones that will usually steal.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Personally I would say no.. you are only talking a trim here. There are some other aspects that are covered in the study material and exam which can be relevant to a trim. But, again, these can also be learned first hand with on the job training. In fact as I stated, having the certification, does not necessarily mean somebody can apply it nor does it make one better than somebody who is not certified. It is however a good benchmark or measure, and frankly one of the few unbiased benchmarks we have in the industry that we can all relate to and understand globally. Now there are several levels of certification as well, and for doing just a trim something like the Tree Worker certification would more than suffice in my opinion (but again to qualify one can get same level of knowledge - or surpass that level - by on the job training and work experience).
> 
> I might add that when I started this work, we pruned and trimmed trees just about as well as anybody can do today (trees haven't changed much  ). And we never even heard of certification at that point. So.. not necessary.. can do without and just as good a job. But a very good.. in fact likely the best benchmark of measurement available to us.



I would say yes but then until a healthy site and atmosphere conducive to healthy plant growth is established any pruning is taking reserve energy from the specimen. Apical dominance and photo tropism has to be understood to get a desirable result in trimming but what do I know, I am not certified after 28 years in the business:monkey:


----------



## Bermie

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah but my reputation is the only thing I have. I tell you this, though; if I were told by his parole officer or, if I somehow knew he was really trying to change, I would not hesitate to give him the opportunity. I won't tolerate thieves around me and certainly wont hire one.



Fair enough...

The guy I was talking about just yelled it out in the middle of the road...someone comes from prison with a proper approach through the work release or parole programme...then we can at least talk...otherwise...opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

Bermie said:


> Fair enough...
> 
> The guy I was talking about just yelled it out in the middle of the road...someone comes from prison with a proper approach through the work release or parole programme...then we can at least talk...otherwise...opcorn:



I fully concur Bermie, its just being prudent to guard your reputation. It really depends on many circumstances but being a felon is not 100% no hire, I mean for all I know he killed a child molester. I would hire one that really showed effort toward being a citizen if I knew through the grapevine he was trying to do about face from crime. We must have some mercy but we don't need to be blind either.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> I would say yes but then until a healthy site and atmosphere conducive to healthy plant growth is established any pruning is taking reserve energy from the specimen. Apical dominance and photo tropism has to be understood to get a desirable result in trimming but what do I know, I am not certified after 28 years in the business:monkey:



I can not disagree here. It depends on each situation, what and why one is pruning and how much is being removed to a large degree. If first time on the site, and only minor pruning is necessary (as in case of one we are doing this week - four small limbs on one tree - and few minor trims on rest - then it really is a matter of working with customer and then creating an inventory of site - recording over time - documenting and then going forward. (previous tree worker they had was single person who is now retired - but did a good job over time - so only minor items to pick up there)

But you are correct in that ANY removal of foliage at all can impact health of tree in question. Now if one were removing 15-20% of total foliage then one needs to consider a lot more. Guess it is what defines a trim to a large degree, species of tree, location, time of year, etc. 

Again however, this can all come into play by on the job experience and not necessarily by certification. (You yourself said that you do not have after 28 years - yet you instinctively take items into consideration when doing work or discussing with client each day)

Some of it also comes into terms used locally.. when we use the word trim - we mean typically a fairly minor pruning job.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> We must have some mercy but we don't need to be blind either.



Agreed!


----------



## Matt Michael

jeo73 said:


> what happened to good ol climbing, and hard work, climbers have become #####es with pretty toys, that wont touch a limb once they have touch the floor, but if i work too hard i might get an ouyy on my hands, and ill have to go get a bandage, right.




Bandage? If stitches aren't required duct tape will do fine


----------



## TreeClimber57

Matt Michael said:


> Bandage? If stitches aren't required duct tape will do fine



And who needs stitches!


----------



## MonkeyMan_812

The emergency supply of TP in the glove box and some duck tape has worked for me too.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeClimber57 said:


> I can not disagree here. It depends on each situation, what and why one is pruning and how much is being removed to a large degree. If first time on the site, and only minor pruning is necessary (as in case of one we are doing this week - four small limbs on one tree - and few minor trims on rest - then it really is a matter of working with customer and then creating an inventory of site - recording over time - documenting and then going forward. (previous tree worker they had was single person who is now retired - but did a good job over time - so only minor items to pick up there)
> 
> But you are correct in that ANY removal of foliage at all can impact health of tree in question. Now if one were removing 15-20% of total foliage then one needs to consider a lot more. Guess it is what defines a trim to a large degree, species of tree, location, time of year, etc.
> 
> Again however, this can all come into play by on the job experience and not necessarily by certification. (You yourself said that you do not have after 28 years - yet you instinctively take items into consideration when doing work or discussing with client each day)
> 
> Some of it also comes into terms used locally.. when we use the word trim - we mean typically a fairly minor pruning job.



An arborist knows what a tree needs. (or don't need). We try to educate those who feel like they are paying "by the pound". There are classes of prunes, ie; crown clean , crown thin, structure prune, crown reduction, crown raise, etc..., there are no terms (professionally), such as, Lace, Balance, (shape), etc.., . For example, We don't prune more than 15% on pines and wait till late fall to do that. Mature trees re-act different than young trees. Knowing how and when to prune palms helps a good lot.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> I can not disagree here. It depends on each situation, what and why one is pruning and how much is being removed to a large degree. If first time on the site, and only minor pruning is necessary (as in case of one we are doing this week - four small limbs on one tree - and few minor trims on rest - then it really is a matter of working with customer and then creating an inventory of site - recording over time - documenting and then going forward. (previous tree worker they had was single person who is now retired - but did a good job over time - so only minor items to pick up there)
> 
> But you are correct in that ANY removal of foliage at all can impact health of tree in question. Now if one were removing 15-20% of total foliage then one needs to consider a lot more. Guess it is what defines a trim to a large degree, species of tree, location, time of year, etc.
> 
> Again however, this can all come into play by on the job experience and not necessarily by certification. (You yourself said that you do not have after 28 years - yet you instinctively take items into consideration when doing work or discussing with client each day)
> 
> Some of it also comes into terms used locally.. when we use the word trim - we mean typically a fairly minor pruning job.



The differences I see is many people like myself though not certified have put in sufficient study toward the goal of understanding tree health. I am going to take the test but to me until I can thoroughly understand all aspects covered and I mean thorough the cert is mute. In other words; I likely could test and pass with a little cramming in my trouble areas but I am not studying for a test, I am studying to become completely knowledgeable in all the areas of our profession! I often look up answers to questions by customers I can not answer. I have at least a grand of study material and software to do so and have been through much of it. Anyway certs don't make the arborist, study and practice do.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> The differences I see is many people like myself though not certified have put in sufficient study toward the goal of understanding tree health. I am going to take the test but to me until I can thoroughly understand all aspects covered and I mean thorough the cert is mute. In other words; I likely could test and pass with a little cramming in my trouble areas but I am not studying for a test, I am studying to become completely knowledgeable in all the areas of our profession! I often look up answers to questions by customers I can not answer. I have at least a grand of study material and software to do so and have been through much of it. Anyway certs don't make the arborist, study and practice do.



I don't care if you take the test, you already have been studying and I bet you apply that to your jobs! Your customers are getting an Arborist that hasn't taken the test yet. They should be happy!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> An arborist knows what a tree needs. (or don't need). We try to educate those who feel like they are paying "by the pound". There are classes of prunes, ie; crown clean , crown thin, structure prune, crown reduction, crown raise, etc..., there are no terms (professionally), such as, Lace, Balance, (shape), etc.., . For example, We don't prune more than 15% on pines and wait till late fall to do that. Mature trees re-act different than young trees. Knowing how and when to prune palms helps a good lot.
> Jeff



I have a huge Quercus rubra that's been lions tailed over the years from shading. This tree 100 years ago could have used crown thinning and possibly light reduction. I now do light reductions every three years and dead wooding as necessary. I feel it is too mature to take much meddling even though it site is prime.


----------



## Taxmantoo

tree md said:


> I don't necessarily hold it against someone for getting busted or having a record but I cannot afford to have a thief around me. Stealing is one thing that is a deal breaker with me.



And somebody who is stealing to support a drug habit...well, no, thank you.


----------



## ropensaddle

taxmantoo said:


> And somebody who is stealing to support a drug habit...well, no, thank you.



Yup don't want to dig a deep hole with the grapple lol:monkey:


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Yup don't want to dig a deep hole with the grapple lol:monkey:



... That hole aint half full of fools yet...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> ... That hole aint half full of fools yet...



So far they ain't buried my arse lmfao:dunno:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I have a huge Quercus rubra that's been lions tailed over the years from shading. This tree 100 years ago could have used crown thinning and possibly light reduction. I now do light reductions every three years and dead wooding as necessary. I feel it is too mature to take much meddling even though it site is prime.



Dude, that is what I saying! You are caring for a tree. They got a guy that makes love to their trees. You should just take the damn test! 
Jeff 
A prune cut , is a wound cut. An arborist should know how a tree re-acts to pruning (wounding).
Me again.  Oaks around here are 'sensitive'.


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude, that is what I saying! You are caring for a tree. They got a guy that makes love to their trees. You should just take the damn test!
> Jeff
> A prune cut , is a wound cut. An arborist should know how a tree re-acts to pruning (wounding).
> Me again.  Oaks around here are 'sensitive'.



I call dead wooding trimming and live cuts pruning...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> I call dead wooding trimming and live cuts pruning...



I call Greg, "jelly", ha!
Hey MD,
So you don't touch the live stuff when you cut the dead stuff? Curious.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Jeff
> A prune cut , is a wound cut. An arborist should know how a tree re-acts to pruning (wounding).
> Me again.  Oaks around here are 'sensitive'.



Yup specimen specific codit is one thought I have but more importantly to my goal is; where will the growth go after I cut this limb,twig,branch or even bud! Does pruning the apical bud cause growth to be invigorated elsewhere in the tree? I say yes momentarily until the new apical bud dominates growth again. How can I use this to my advantage? If I thin the top will I create more lower growth through photo tropism and should I. How much inner growth is there, is it a healthy balance. ?These are some of the questions I ask myself before cutting or pruning begins!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Yup specimen specific codit is one thought I have but more importantly to my goal is; where will the growth go after I cut this limb,twig,branch or even bud! Does pruning the apical bud cause growth to be invigorated elsewhere in the tree? I say yes momentarily until the new apical bud dominates growth again. How can I use this to my advantage? If I thin the top will I create more lower growth through photo tropism and should I. How much inner growth is there, is it a healthy balance. ?These are some of the questions I ask myself before cutting or pruning begins!




Jeff


----------



## voxac30dude

has anyone ever said, "ok lets see what you can do" ? and if the guy shows up with all the right stuff you put him to work but if there is no saddle, ropes and saw you turn them down??


----------



## Matt Michael

ropensaddle said:


> The differences I see is many people like myself though not certified have put in sufficient study toward the goal of understanding tree health. I am going to take the test but to me until I can thoroughly understand all aspects covered and I mean thorough the cert is mute. In other words; I likely could test and pass with a little cramming in my trouble areas but I am not studying for a test, I am studying to become completely knowledgeable in all the areas of our profession! I often look up answers to questions by customers I can not answer. I have at least a grand of study material and software to do so and have been through much of it. Anyway certs don't make the arborist, study and practice do.




Right on. I've been climbing and consulting for over 20 years now without cert. But, I live in a university town with a large Hort department and have professor pals and an extension lab to talk to and look at stuff any time I don't know what I'm dealing with. As a result, my clients get the best, latest, info and advice while I'm getting an education. It's great to be able to say to clients, "lets get a second opinion from the U who wont have a vested interest in the outcome". 

I never thought I'd be doing this another year much less 20 so now am figuring I ought to take the tests. Maybe I'll be able to quit climbing and running saws and just be a "consulting arborist". Give me a little golf cart and a laser pointer and a megaphone.:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

Matt Michael said:


> Right on. I've been climbing and consulting for over 20 years now without cert. But, I live in a university town with a large Hort department and have professor pals and an extension lab to talk to and look at stuff any time I don't know what I'm dealing with. As a result, my clients get the best, latest, info and advice while I'm getting an education. It's great to be able to say to clients, "lets get a second opinion from the U who wont have a vested interest in the outcome".
> 
> I never thought I'd be doing this another year much less 20 so now am figuring I ought to take the tests. Maybe I'll be able to quit climbing and running saws and just be a "consulting arborist". Give me a little golf cart and a laser pointer and a megaphone.:monkey:



Most working stiff tree men don't really want that but then you do have to think about the aging body too! I have two proctors to draw info from but really any info I need is in my personal library. I have a strong grasp of the biology end and am going to take the test to put the icing on the cake soon. I really need work on species out of the norm and fertilization and disease which is a fairly broad spectrum that I have to look up when needed but I want it to roll off the tongue or in other word not have to look it up. I do admit; knowing where to find the info and admitting you don't know an answer, may well be acceptable in our field but at a personal level is unacceptable. I want to know it without looking the info up! I know I make it harder than it has to be but I want to be what the title represents"arborist".


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> The differences I see is many people like myself though not certified have put in sufficient study toward the goal of understanding tree health. I have at least a grand of study material and software to do so and have been through much of it.



As do likely most of us!! Either in DVD's, books, whatever. Making me think might be a good thread, discussing what study material is good, and for what reasons. Might help many of us.



ropensaddle said:


> Anyway certs don't make the arborist, study and practice do.



Agreed. Which is what certification only demonstrates really. And benefit is because the study is based upon known practices, and tests performed in uniform manner then in theory at least it gives some guidelines on knowledge level of individual. Now we also all have access to ANSI A300 books, which cover a lot of theory and provide solid guidelines as well. 

And there are dozens of books and DVD's available. Some are excellent, others while not necessarily bad may not be worth the dollars invested. But study is necessary to both improve and gain the knowledge. (now as stated earlier some of that can also be done via on the job training if you have an experienced mentor who is knowledgeable in best practices)


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> As do likely most of us!! Either in DVD's, books, whatever. Making me think might be a good thread, discussing what study material is good, and for what reasons. Might help many of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Which is what certification only demonstrates really. And benefit is because the study is based upon known practices, and tests performed in uniform manner then in theory at least it gives some guidelines on knowledge level of individual. Now we also all have access to ANSI A300 books, which cover a lot of theory and provide solid guidelines as well.
> 
> And there are dozens of books and DVD's available. Some are excellent, others while not necessarily bad may not be worth the dollars invested. But study is necessary to both improve and gain the knowledge. (now as stated earlier some of that can also be done via on the job training if you have an experienced mentor who is knowledgeable in best practices)



I have goals that reach beyond certification they are personal goals. I will likely get the cert but the real reason for study is to provide optimum service to my clients and my clients are trees! It must at some point become each arborist's goal imo to care for the trees he mutilates for the needs of home owners.


----------



## pdqdl

I have learned more by my active participation here at AS than I did from any of the certification studies. 

But then again, I am more of a bookworm than most of you guys, so the bookish part of certification I already had in inventory.


----------



## banshee67

i never understood why so many jobs say "must have valid drivers license" .. i figured how hard is it to have a damn drivers license ?
after working for tree removal company for a year, i soon realized. other than the boss, i was the only one who had a drivers license, and was the youngest on the crew by about 8 years. 4-5 guys came and went in that years time, none had a license, same story, driving drunk, lost it, then drove drunk again and lost it for even longer... idiots
i saw one of the guys last summer driving down the highway, i hope he had his license and just wasnt driving illegally again..


----------



## pdqdl

"Do you have a drivers license" is my #1 screening question. No DL, no job application. End of job interview.

I have found that if a prospective employee can't keep a drivers license, they can't keep a job, either. So many of the traits necessary to keep a DL are the same ones you need to keep a job, so I let the Mo (or Ks) State Dept. of Revenue do my initial job screening.

Even if the prospective employee would never need to drive a company truck. 

Heck, even if they live next door to my shop, and they are only going to be office help: *NO drivers license, no can hire!!*


----------



## fishercat

*I have worked for an owner ................*

of a tree company once that didn't have a drivers licence.

Bastard had the nerve to ask me if I had one!
 
:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle

fishercat said:


> of a tree company once that didn't have a drivers licence.
> 
> Bastard had the nerve to ask me if I had one!
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:



He wanted a chauffeur lol.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I guess if you want people to work hard for 10 bucks an hour, you have to scrape the barrel, even in today's economy.


----------



## sgreanbeans

:agree2:


----------



## banshee67

fishercat said:


> of a tree company once that didn't have a drivers licence.
> 
> Bastard had the nerve to ask me if I had one!
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:



we have one like that around here, he is notorious around town for being a derelict , every guy on his crew is 40+,long hair, black jeans, big black boots, tatoos, chains, bandannas, all that. except for the driver usually, who will be a younger kid, and have the only licensee on the crew, they drive an old red f350 dump body and have a big skull with horns of some type strapped to the roof of the truck in front of the chip box, its pretty funny, my old boss worked for them for a while climbing and driving. said none of them had licenses for years, they hire a new guy every couple months to drive the truck and be their chauffeur untill he cant take it and quits. he told me hed get suckered into driving him around after work all the time, say theyd finish a job around 5, he wouldnt make it home till 8-9pm after running errands , then taking them to the bar to "eat" after then dropping them off.. the guys wife would give my buddy #### for not bringing him home after work and driving them all to the bar. the guy rented a 8-10" chipper for years upon years before he bought one, i imagine he could have bought several by then.. you see where this is going..we worked in the same neighborhoods as them a few times, and my boss was still friendly with them after climbing for him for a couple years, they sure were a motley crew these guys


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

We got a guy who is in jail because he was coming up to women, telling them they had a tick on their back, then pull their pants down a smidge and touch them "got it!"

The last time he did it he had a company shirt or jacket, and drove off in a company truck 

To bad Young Nick is not here to tell about one of his bosses up in Green Lake, Dave R. told me a while back he got busted driving his bucket truck DUI. One time he bailed from a car and ran off, the cops (small town) just went to his house to wait for him. One of the regular workers asked Nick if he "indulged" as he lit a spleef


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> We got a guy who is in jail because he was coming up to women, telling them they had a tick on their back, then pull their pants down a smidge and touch them "got it!"
> 
> The last time he did it he had a company shirt or jacket, and drove off in a company truck
> 
> To bad Young Nick is not here to tell about one of his bosses up in Green Lake, Dave R. told me a while back he got busted driving his bucket truck DUI. One time he bailed from a car and ran off, the cops (small town) just went to his house to wait for him. One of the regular workers asked Nick if he "indulged" as he lit a spleef



Dang dude, do you have alot of time on your hands , or what? LOL. 
Jeff - Love your posts!


----------



## BC WetCoast

ropensaddle said:


> Most working stiff tree men don't really want that but then you do have to think about the aging body too! I have two proctors to draw info from but really any info I need is in my personal library. I have a strong grasp of the biology end and am going to take the test to put the icing on the cake soon. I really need work on species out of the norm and fertilization and disease which is a fairly broad spectrum that I have to look up when needed but I want it to roll off the tongue or in other word not have to look it up. I do admit; knowing where to find the info and admitting you don't know an answer, may well be acceptable in our field but at a personal level is unacceptable. I want to know it without looking the info up! I know I make it harder than it has to be but I want to be what the title represents"arborist".



You're gonna have to have an AWESOME memory and recall if you want to know everything and not have to look anything up. Just try reading the research articles in the Journal of Arboriculture (or whatever they call it now) and then see how much you can recall. If you're like most of us older folk (just turned 53), you won't be able to retain much. I find when I'm consulting, it's easier to tell the client you aren't sure, that it could be a couple of things, and that you will get back to them. Most people understand that you can't know everything. I worked with a salesman who acted like he knew everything, talked to the customers like he knew everything (and they believed him due to the confidence in which he talked), but when you went out with him, you quickly figured out he was blowing smoke up your ass.

I came into this industry from the industrial forestry consulting field. The only way you could know everything was to have a VERY narrow focus, so the broader your knowledge the less you know about every topic.


----------



## tree md

John Paul Sanborn said:


> We got a guy who is in jail because he was coming up to women, telling them they had a tick on their back, then pull their pants down a smidge and touch them "got it!"
> 
> The last time he did it he had a company shirt or jacket, and drove off in a company truck
> 
> To bad Young Nick is not here to tell about one of his bosses up in Green Lake, Dave R. told me a while back he got busted driving his bucket truck DUI. One time he bailed from a car and ran off, the cops (small town) just went to his house to wait for him. One of the regular workers asked Nick if he "indulged" as he lit a spleef



In tears... Nothing more I can say.... 

Sounds about right... Greenhorn driving, climber riding shotgun and owner is in the bar...


----------



## newsawtooth

ropensaddle said:


> Yup specimen specific codit is one thought I have but more importantly to my goal is; where will the growth go after I cut this limb,twig,branch or even bud! Does pruning the apical bud cause growth to be invigorated elsewhere in the tree? I say yes momentarily until the new apical bud dominates growth again. How can I use this to my advantage? If I thin the top will I create more lower growth through photo tropism and should I. How much inner growth is there, is it a healthy balance. ?These are some of the questions I ask myself before cutting or pruning begins!



You're just joshing us aren't ya, Rope? You already took the test and passed with ruminations like this.


----------



## ropensaddle

newsawtooth said:


> You're just joshing us aren't ya, Rope? You already took the test and passed with ruminations like this.



No sir, I have not and while quite comfy with biology of trees, I have deficiencies in other areas of the test matter. I could likely cram and pass in a few days but the cost involved have kept me at bay for now.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> No sir, I have not and while quite comfy with biology of trees, I have deficiencies in other areas of the test matter. I could likely cram and pass in a few days but the cost involved have kept me at bay for now.



Same here, I have always been disappointed in the level of knowledge needed for the cert; so I have never seriously pursued it. I can remeber 10-15 years ago saying if they came out with a valid Masters program I would go for it, but i do not have time to go for the CA which is needed to go for the BCMA. Maybe later on in my school experiance, I'll be 50 before i get my degree the way I'm going.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Same here, I have always been disappointed in the level of knowledge needed for the cert; so I have never seriously pursued it. I can remeber 10-15 years ago saying if they came out with a valid Masters program I would go for it, but i do not have time to go for the CA which is needed to go for the BCMA. Maybe later on in my school experiance, I'll be 50 before i get my degree the way I'm going.



JPS you will get there, I have read and learned from many of your posts. I have witnessed your determination and understand the difficulty of obtaining a degree after 40. I may attempt the feat myself, if I can get bills within easy maintenance. I may just remain self taught and service my clients too though. I will make the decision when the time comes it will be age 50 before I am semi out of debt!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> JPS you will get there, I have read and learned from many of your posts. I have witnessed your determination and understand the difficulty of obtaining a degree after 40. I may attempt the feat myself, if I can get bills within easy maintenance. I may just remain self taught and service my clients too though. I will make the decision when the time comes it will be age 50 before I am semi out of debt!



It is one off those things that you have to make time for, because there is always something to cause an excuse not to. I started feeling my age in my joints and my disabilities are making things worse as the years go by, so I finally looked into VA and WDVA grant programs. 

When i first went back I took one class a semester, just to start reforming the study habits; then built up to 3 per week.

It is fun and stimulating, though the math was a brass plated bee-itch. If you want to do it, start now, a little at a time.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> It is one off those things that you have to make time for, because there is always something to cause an excuse not to. I started feeling my age in my joints and my disabilities are making things worse as the years go by, so I finally looked into VA and WDVA grant programs.
> 
> When i first went back I took one class a semester, just to start reforming the study habits; then built up to 3 per week.
> 
> It is fun and stimulating, though the math was a brass plated bee-itch. If you want to do it, start now, a little at a time.



Sounds like great advice and higher level math is very hard for me but then so is the job we chose lol. Lucky for me I have friends and family who are great with math to learn from. I may check into the grant as; I want no part of student loans.


----------



## pdqdl

pdqdl said:


> "Do you have a drivers license" is my #1 screening question. No DL, no job application. End of job interview.



I recently broke my rule on this topic, since one of my biggest customers referred a young man to me for hire. He was a cemetary manager of 11 cemetaries, so I had good reason to not wish to irritate him. It turns out the kid was son of the guy doing all the mowing at the cemetary, and had supposedly been banned from one site for saying something he shouldn't. *18 year old kid with no drivers license.*

We put him on our lawn crew, with the understanding that he didn't need any training with a string trimmer, and that getting a DL would add to his payscale. Big mistake: I fired him after two weeks for going too slow on the job.

His father, the manager of the mowing crew, picked up his last paycheck. We discussed why he got fired, and he admitted that he had already told the boy that if he couldn't move faster, that no one would keep him.

Just another reminder: if they can't get/keep a drivers license, they probably can't keep a job, either.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

pdqdl said:


> I recently broke my rule on this topic, since one of my biggest customers referred a young man to me for hire. ... Big mistake: I fired him after two weeks for going to slow on the job.



That was not a mistake, it was customer maintenance. You might have looked even better with them if you had given the kid a few more strikes.


----------



## pdqdl

I don't think so. The kid had apparently been told that you can get away with anything at my company.

The last day that he worked, I checked up on the lawn crew that he was on. They had TWO guys on string trimmers for just one guy on a riding mower. The commercial walk behind mowers were parked on the trailer.

I told them that it was unacceptable that it would take two guys to string trim for only one mower. The other guys reported that he went even slower after my conversation, and they asked me to get rid of him.

I think my customer may have a slightly higher opinion of me now, since he may now believe that I have performance standards that I expect employees to meet. He is a pretty shrewd manager, and certainly understands firing folks for poor performance.


----------



## jefflovstrom

pdqdl said:


> "Do you have a drivers license" is my #1 screening question. No DL, no job application. End of job interview.
> 
> I have found that if a prospective employee can't keep a drivers license, they can't keep a job, either. So many of the traits necessary to keep a DL are the same ones you need to keep a job, so I let the Mo (or Ks) State Dept. of Revenue do my initial job screening.
> 
> Even if the prospective employee would never need to drive a company truck.
> 
> Heck, even if they live next door to my shop, and they are only going to be office help: *NO drivers license, no can hire!!*



Pretty much say's it.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Pretty much say's it.
> Jeff



Hey what about green card?


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Hey what about green card?



In the good old day's, yeah, but in this economy, if you can hire, you go for what you want. I remember when good tree guys were in demand. I did real good in those days. I got 8 climbers and anyone of them could go out on his own. Maybe someday they will, but for now, they get 40 hours a week. 
Jeff


----------



## Jumper

pdqdl said:


> I
> Just another reminder: if they can't get/keep a drivers license, they probably can't keep a job, either.



An eighteen year old might not have one because he never has had a need for one, but certainly by the twenties, people in the service industry, regardless of trade, should have one.


I worked on a three man crew, was the only one who had a drivers' license. "Dumb" had lost his for being a deadbeat Dad (ie not keeping up child support payments) and "Dumber" being the bohemian climber he was had let his lapse (his story, and he was sticking to it). So I ended up doing all the driving for the same amount of money as "Dumb", about two hours plus a day worth while he and "Dumber" smoked dope and slept en route to the next job. &^%$#@! 

I often wonder what those two are doing ten years later. "Dumb" was a clean(at least from coke) ex cocaine addict, with a third child on the way from a third girlfriend (I told time to get his nuts clipped, that way he could rut all he wanted), still living with his parents or sister, depending on who had kicked him out. "Dumber" only climbed for cash while collecting welfare payments at the same time, plus had a 17 year old live in girlfriend less than half his age who had a trust fund annuity of some kind.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Jumper said:


> An eighteen year old might not have one because he never has had a need for one, but certainly by the twenties, people in the service industry, regardless of trade, should have one.
> 
> 
> I worked on a three man crew, was the only one who had a drivers' license. "Dumb" had lost his for being a deadbeat Dad (ie not keeping up child support payments) and "Dumber" being the bohemian climber he was had let his lapse (his story, and he was sticking to it). So I ended up doing all the driving for the same amount of money as "Dumb", about two hours plus a day worth while he and "Dumber" smoked dope and slept en route to the next job. &^%$#@!
> 
> I often wonder what those two are doing ten years later. "Dumb" was a clean(at least from coke) ex cocaine addict, with a third child on the way from a third girlfriend (I told time to get his nuts clipped, that way he could rut all he wanted), still living with his parents and sister, depending on who had kicked him out. "Dumber" only climbed for cash while collecting welfare payments at the same time, plus had a 17 year old live in girlfriend less than half his age who had a trust fund annuity of some kind.



You just made me depressed.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> You just made me depressed.
> Jeff



Lmfao does that make you dumb or dumber:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

I haven't had a licence for probably more than ten years now.. I try not to let it slow me down too much. So there, you can all have some fun with that one!


----------



## tree md

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao does that make you dumb or dumber:hmm3grin2orange:



Dumb-ist!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Dumb-ist!
> Jeff



Ahh yup the bossamang lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Ahh yup the bossamang lol



You got me good! 
Jeff


----------



## Jumper

jefflovstrom said:


> You just made me depressed.
> Jeff



Sorry!


----------



## Jumper

tree MDS said:


> I haven't had a licence for probably more than ten years now.. I try not to let it slow me down too much. So there, you can all have some fun with that one!



And I have the license and no car right now! Around here just about everyone wants photo ID for job admin purposes, and the only one most have is a driver's license.

I can take your comment two ways!


----------



## tree MDS

Jumper said:


> And I have the license and no car right now! Around here just about everyone wants photo ID for job admin purposes, and the only one most have is a driver's license.
> 
> I can take your comment two ways!



I just hate to hear you guys put down a person about a stupid technicality is all.. a man is still a man with or without a license. 

I have four trucks, a chipper, a trailer and a tractor.. oh wait , five trucks (forgot about the project one I haven't finished yet). Not bragging, just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

fishercat said:


> of a tree company once that didn't have a drivers licence.
> 
> Bastard had the nerve to ask me if I had one!
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:



And this would not be a valid question for some reason??


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> I just hate to hear you guys put down a person about a stupid technicality is all.. a man is still a man with or without a license.
> 
> I have four trucks, a chipper, a trailer and a tractor.. oh wait , five trucks (forgot about the project one I haven't finished yet). Not bragging, just saying.



I find it funny when the newbs who are working for someone else try to laugh at someone who OWNS their own tree service. :hmm3grin2orange:

If he has made the money to buy all of his equipment, truck and chipper without a license... Then what is your excuse...

Sometimes I wonder what planet some of these folks are from... I mean really, the problem of finding a decent climber with a drivers license is pretty common from my experience.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> I find it funny when the newbs who are working for someone else try to laugh at someone who OWNS their own tree service. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> If he has made the money to buy all of his equipment, truck and chipper without a license... Then what is your excuse...
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what planet some of these folks are from... I mean really, the problem of finding a decent climber with a drivers license is pretty common from my experience.



See.. now you are getting somewhere pretty damn close to my way of thinking. At first I was a little worried about those grinning oranges back there.


----------



## tree md

That was actually in reference to Rope's post to Jeff.

It is pretty common in all of the trades for a lot of experienced guys to have license troubles. Before I did tree work I did concrete and it was the same deal. Hell, the only reason they gave a 19 year old kid a job was so I could drive the crew back and forth to work.

Just a pretty common issue is all I'm saying.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> That was actually in reference to Rope's post to Jeff.
> 
> It is pretty common in all of the trades for a lot of experienced guys to have license troubles. Before I did tree work I did concrete and it was the same deal. Hell, the only reason they gave a 19 year old kid a job was so I could drive the crew back and forth to work.
> 
> Just a pretty common issue is all I'm saying.



Why do you think I'm putting together the most gigantor under cdl chip truck that you can possibly put on the road! Its called workie time boys! Lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Why do you think I'm putting together the most gigantor under cdl chip truck that you can possibly put on the road! Its called workie time boys! Lol.



Ahhhhhh its nice to have an A licenseoke:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Ahhhhhh its nice to have an A licenseoke:



Easy there pard.. 

Last time I worked for someone else, it was as a sub.. probably the fanciest tree service around. They needed a six wheel drive bucket and operator. I got a grand a day on that job. The cdl driver picked me and the bucket up at the shop. It takes all kind in this biz.


----------



## Tree Pig

fishercat said:


> of a tree company once that didn't have a drivers licence.
> 
> Bastard had the nerve to ask me if I had one!
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:



Thats because he needed someone to drive him.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thats because he needed someone to drive him.



Dont know if fishercat was reffering to me or not. My point was, that that was a stupid comment. Whether or not a guy has a license, is still a valid question - regardless or the owners situation! 

Do you think every tree service owner has just one truck and chipper to move around stupid?


----------



## tree md

Here's the real deal:

Once a climber has reached a point where he is truly experienced he is either going to be doing his own thing or charge his employer dearly. In other words, by the time he is of real worth he is either hip to the fact that he is worth quite a bit of money or he is a moron... Some experienced climbers are going to have personal issues be it license trouble, substance abuse issues, child support issues, what have you. 

That is why it is really challenging to find a highly qualified climber who wants to work for someone else who doesn't have issues. You either need to be generating a lot of volume and income to support him or get your ass up the tree and climb yourself.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I just hate to hear you guys put down a person about a stupid technicality is all.. a man is still a man with or without a license.
> 
> I have four trucks, a chipper, a trailer and a tractor.. oh wait , five trucks (forgot about the project one I haven't finished yet). Not bragging, just saying.



Not to break your stones about it , how do you register your trucks ?


----------



## tree md

treeclimber101 said:


> Not to break your stones about it , how do you register your trucks ?



Are you kidding... He's the Bohemian climber with the young, pretty and rich wife... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Not to break your stones about it , how do you register your trucks ?



I'm about to go though that again pretty soon treeclimber. Everything is in my name and insured. I am an excluded driver however (obviously). Just give them the license number of your worker is pretty much all there is to it here.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I'm about to go though that again pretty soon treeclimber. Everything is in my name and insured. I am an excluded driver however (obviously). Just give them the license number of your worker is pretty much all there is to it here.



Thats crazy here you need to present your license to renew , and it never fails that I get hit with at least 2 checkpoints a year , I would be crapping a brick if I were you daily , here they impound your truck for an old registration NO EXCEPTIONS..


----------



## pdqdl

tree md said:


> Here's the real deal:
> 
> Once a climber has reached a point where he is truly experienced ...
> 
> That is why it is really challenging to find a highly qualified climber who wants to work for someone else who doesn't have issues. You either need to be generating a lot of volume and income to support him or get your ass up the tree and climb yourself.



:agree2:

That about says it all.


----------



## pdqdl

treeclimber101 said:


> Not to break your stones about it , how do you register your trucks ?



Piece-o-cake.

1. Form a corporation.
2. Register all vehicles in corporation name.
3. Problem solved. Corporations don't have drivers licenses, none required to get a license.

In Missouri, you don't need a license to register anyway. My mother hasn't had a license for 10 years, but her car still has plates.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats crazy here you need to present your license to renew , and it never fails that I get hit with at least 2 checkpoints a year , I would be crapping a brick if I were you daily , here they impound your truck for an old registration NO EXCEPTIONS..



Its all perfectly legal.. trust me treeclimber. This ain't the first year of this deal for me, more like twelve now that I think about it.


----------



## treeclimber101

pdqdl said:


> Piece-o-cake.
> 
> 1. Form a corporation.
> 2. Register all vehicles in corporation name.
> 3. Problem solved. Corporations don't have drivers licenses, none required to get a license.
> 
> In Missouri, you don't need a license to register anyway. My mother hasn't had a license for 10 years, but her car still has plates.



Yea maybe there but not here , the person renewing the vehicle has to have a license , and I am a LLC have been since 2000 maybe they are a bit more lax than here ....


----------



## tree md

True story:

When I was in my 20's I worked for a guy who was a great climber but a total lush. He took me and the rookie groundman to the bar one day after work. He got hammered and passed out. The groundie drove us home with the owner riding shotgun. I was in the back holding the owner by the hair of the head with his face in the passenger side window and was waving his hand at people going by us on the highway... We called it weekend at Bernie's...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Its all perfectly legal.. trust me treeclimber. This ain't the first year of this deal for me, more like twelve now that I think about it.



I believe ya theres no question about that your surely getting the trucks there somehow and operating , I don't dispute the legality of it at all , here they stop you for safety checks and basically its a way for our bankrupted state to generate revenue ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I believe ya theres no question about that your surely getting the trucks there somehow and operating , I don't dispute the legality of it at all , here they stop you for safety checks and basically its a way for our bankrupted state to generate revenue ...



It is perfectly legal (to the best of my knowledge anyway) and should be! Saying a man cant own a business because he made some mistakes in his 20's would be a little extreme don't ya think?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> It is perfectly legal (to the best of my knowledge anyway) and should be! Saying a man cant own a business because he made some mistakes in his 20's would be a little extreme don't ya think?



Yup If was still paying for my mistakes from the 90's my a## would be walking forever but my biggest mistake that I made was be pulled over with 2 ounces of weed under my seat and a machete behind the seat , for some reason they classify that as a deadly concealed weapon LOL go figure I use it just to kill poison ivy


----------



## tree MDS

fishercat said:


> of a tree company once that didn't have a drivers licence.
> 
> Bastard had the nerve to ask me if I had one!
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:



This was the dumbass comment that led to all this anyway.. what a ####ing moronic thing to say! 

This dude came to work for me for a day or two a few years back. I told him to use a running bowline on something or another. He tells me he doesnt know it, and that he "used to, but forgot it", and couldnt "find his knot book". Lmfao!

And bull####! That comment was directed at me I say.. good luck in Tennisee you simpleton! maybe you'll do better there! 

Maybe take the fat gay pig with you!


----------



## Jumper

tree md said:


> Are you kidding... He's the Bohemian climber with the young, pretty and rich wife... :hmm3grin2orange:



She was not that rich, and definately was not pretty. Just a horny 17 year old.


----------



## fishercat

*actually it wasnt you i was talking about.*

G


tree MDS said:


> This was the dumbass comment that led to all this anyway.. what a ####ing moronic thing to say!
> 
> This dude came to work for me for a day or two a few years back. I told him to use a running bowline on something or another. He tells me he doesnt know it, and that he "used to, but forgot it", and couldnt "find his knot book". Lmfao!
> 
> And bull####! That comment was directed at me I say.. good luck in Tennisee you simpleton! maybe you'll do better there!
> 
> Maybe take the fat gay pig with you![/QUO
> 
> It was about someone in my town.guess you have an issue with me lately.not sure what I did to you but I guess if you can't come to me.
> With it there's not much I can do about it.how you get it worked out.


----------



## tree MDS

fishercat said:


> G
> 
> 
> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the dumbass comment that led to all this anyway.. what a ####ing moronic thing to say!
> 
> This dude came to work for me for a day or two a few years back. I told him to use a running bowline on something or another. He tells me he doesnt know it, and that he "used to, but forgot it", and couldnt "find his knot book". Lmfao!
> 
> And bull####! That comment was directed at me I say.. good luck in Tennisee you simpleton! maybe you'll do better there!
> 
> Maybe take the fat gay pig with you![/QUO
> 
> It was about someone in my town.guess you have an issue with me lately.not sure what I did to you but I guess if you can't come to me.
> With it there's not much I can do about it.how you get it worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get anywhere I want should I feel so inclined.. been doing so a long time! Any luck with the knot book yet fishercat? lmfao..
Click to expand...


----------



## tree MDS

Remember: the rabbit goes up through the hole, around the tree, and back down through the hole.


----------



## fishercat

*yep got it.*



tree MDS said:


> fishercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> I can get anywhere I want should I feel so inclined.. been doing so a long time! Any luck with the knot book yet fishercat? lmfao..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I could really go on but I'm not coming down to your level.
> 
> Pretty sad.I used to have a lot of respect for you.
> 
> I see the error of my ways now.should have went with my gut. Guess it was right again.
> 
> I'm done here.not gonna have this out with you here.you know my #.
Click to expand...


----------



## tree MDS

fishercat said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I could really go on but I'm not coming down to your level.
> 
> Pretty sad.I used to have a lot of respect for you.
> 
> I see the error of my ways now.should have went with my gut. Guess it was right again.
> 
> I'm done here.not gonna have this out with you here.you know my #.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no coming down to my level involved here. Stop trying to play stupid! you know me, and you know what you posted! I just talked to you a while back about it now didn't I "hornett22".. oops, I mean fishercat?
> 
> Don't even dare try and pull that playing stupid crap with me dude! It aint working.
Click to expand...


----------



## tree MDS

And I can't stand people that are obsessed with politics.. just means they got nothing better going on in life!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And I can't stand people that are obsessed with politics.. just means they got nothing better going on in life!



He said he was going to check the papers of the guys who he works with ... To see if there legal , need I say more ...


----------



## fishercat

*Oh I could have so much fun with this!*



tree MDS said:


> fishercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no coming down to my level involved here. Stop trying to play stupid! you know me, and you know what you posted! I just talked to you a while back about it now didn't I "hornett22".. oops, I mean fishercat?
> 
> Don't even dare try and pull that playing stupid crap with me dude! It aint working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the better man and refrain.It would just be so easy it doesn't feel right. Afterall,I know what's doing the talking.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> How soon we forget MDS.How soon we forget. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm sure if you have a problem with SOM, he wouldn't mind me giving you his number.
Click to expand...


----------



## fishercat

*If you haven't noticed..............*



tree MDS said:


> And I can't stand people that are obsessed with politics.. just means they got nothing better going on in life!



I have cut WAAAAAAYYYYYYYY back on the political stuff. Sure I still get a jab in now and then but I haven't even requested a password for the politics forum. Trying to behave.

It's actually sad to see what some folks ARE obsessed with INSTEAD of politics.


----------



## tree md

Jumper said:


> She was not that rich, and definately was not pretty. Just a horny 17 year old.



Does she got a sister... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

fishercat said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the better man and refrain.It would just be so easy it doesn't feel right. Afterall,I know what's doing the talking.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> How soon we forget MDS.How soon we forget. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm sure if you have a problem with SOM, he wouldn't mind me giving you his number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't want you to refrain hornett22 (oops, lol), let me have it!
> 
> I think I have been pretty honest all along here at AS.. barring my opinion of you (until this point) and a few other things.. so lets go then!
Click to expand...


----------



## fishercat

*Nah.Decided I'm not going to do it.*



tree MDS said:


> fishercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't want you to refrain hornett22 (oops, lol), let me have it!
> 
> I think I have been pretty honest all along here at AS.. barring my opinion of you (until this point) and a few other things.. so lets go then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do respect you as far as trees go so I'm dropping out of this.I let myself get dragged in too far as it is.
> 
> If it makes you feel better about yourself,knock yourself out at my expense. I'll get over it. I'm 40,not 14.
> 
> Sorry you think it's you but I'm not killing myself to change your mind.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## tree MDS

*Ok, I'll start......*

You ain't no treeman, and never will be! I have been around treework, and tree people all my life boy, and you ain't one of us! I could tell the first time I set eyes on your dorky looking ass! Hey, but I only have twenty two or three hard earned years in the game, so what do I know right!


----------



## tree MDS

*No really.....*

"Forgot your knot book" Lmfao!


----------



## tree MDS

*Oh no, S&M gonna come get me.....*



fishercat said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the better man and refrain.It would just be so easy it doesn't feel right. Afterall,I know what's doing the talking.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> How soon we forget MDS.How soon we forget. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm sure if you have a problem with SOM, he wouldn't mind me giving you his number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo scared!
Click to expand...


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> This was the dumbass comment that led to all this anyway.. what a ####ing moronic thing to say!
> 
> This dude came to work for me for a day or two a few years back. I told him to use a running bowline on something or another. He tells me he doesnt know it, and that he "used to, but forgot it", and couldnt "find his knot book". Lmfao!
> 
> And bull####! That comment was directed at me I say.. good luck in Tennisee you simpleton! maybe you'll do better there!
> 
> Maybe take the fat gay pig with you!




That explains your hate for cops, you cant keep your license... hmmm must be the cops fault, not yours right. loser. lol 

Dont waist your time with this idiot FC.


----------



## tree MDS

*Well, I suppose that is part of the reason....*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> That explains your hate for cops, you cant keep your license... hmmm must be the cops fault, not yours right. loser. lol
> 
> Dont waist your time with this idiot FC.



All that was a long time ago though fat boy.

I am just generally annoyed by your useless ass sitting there all day, day-dreaming about being a real man, while the taxpayers fund this action..

And you ain't never gonna be real treeman dude.. sober up from the internet pal!


----------



## tree md

OK, so back to the topic. 

Legal drivers are a dime a dozen in my neck of the woods. CDL drivers as well. If I need a driver it's not hard to find one. If I need a jam up climber that can put #### on the ground without tearing anything up and I don't have to babysit him while he does it the license question doesn't even come up...


----------



## fishercat

*seems fair.*



tree md said:


> OK, so back to the topic.
> 
> Legal drivers are a dime a dozen in my neck of the woods. CDL drivers as well. If I need a driver it's not hard to find one. If I need a jam up climber that can put #### on the ground without tearing anything up and I don't have to babysit him while he does it the license question doesn't even come up...



I never ask for a licence.

Too busy looking for track marks in their arms.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> OK, so back to the topic.
> 
> Legal drivers are a dime a dozen in my neck of the woods. CDL drivers as well. If I need a driver it's not hard to find one. If I need a jam up climber that can put #### on the ground without tearing anything up and I don't have to babysit him while he does it the license question doesn't even come up...



Grrr... stop being so nice! I'm busy with the hate here md.. cant you see that!


----------



## tree MDS

fishercat said:


> I never ask for a licence.
> 
> Too busy looking for track marks in their arms.



I have seen junkie climbers here and there over the years, and at least they knew how to tie a running bowline! lmfao!


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Grrr... stop being so nice! I'm busy with the hate here md.. cant you see that!



Not being nice, just being realistic.

A lot of the qualities that make a good climber also makes a good cop... or a good bank robber...

We like stressful situations and working problems out. We get bored easily with regular work. We need a challenge to keep us interested.

Climbers are usually adrenalin junkies who live high risk lifestyles. Same with cops and same with bank robbers. I dare say that climbing allowed me to channel my high risk lifestyle into something productive... Instead of a bank robber... Or a cop.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> All that was a long time ago though fat boy.
> 
> I am just generally annoyed by your useless ass sitting there all day, day-dreaming about being a real man, while the taxpayers fund this action..
> 
> And you ain't never gonna be real treeman dude.. sober up from the internet pal!



As far as the REAL MAN comment you couldnt hold my jock MDS, the only one that needs to sober up is you. Honestly what have you ever offered here yourself other then criticizing everyone here. Ihave never heard you say anything positive or offer a helpful thought to anyone. It must be tough to live such a miserable life. Your are the text book example of someone suffering from and extremely low self esteem, I actually pitty you. 

If being a real treeman means being like you Ill just hang on to my license (class A cdl by the way) and my happy family life, good friends and keep doing my easy little trees while I sit back and enjoy life. Hopefully one day you will find peace in life and in SELF. 

good luck.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Not being nice, just being realistic.
> 
> A lot of the qualities that make a good climber also makes a good cop... or a good bank robber...
> 
> We like stressful situations and working problems out. We get bored easily with regular work. We need a challenge to keep us interested.
> 
> Climbers are usually adrenalin junkies who live high risk lifestyles. Same with cops and same with bank robbers. I dare say that climbing allowed me to channel my high risk lifestyle into something productive... Instead of a bank robber... Or a cop.



You hit the nail on the head, I have been adrenaline junky my whole life, Military, Police and now tree work since I was promoted 4 years ago the action really slowed down so I had to find a new outlet. After I got out of the service I continued skydiving for kicks but lost 3 friends in 2 years and the wife clipped my wings.


----------



## tree MDS

*Ya, well......*



tree md said:


> Not being nice, just being realistic.
> 
> A lot of the qualities that make a good climber also makes a good cop... or a good bank robber...
> 
> We like stressful situations and working problems out. We get bored easily with regular work. We need a challenge to keep us interested.
> 
> Climbers are usually adrenalin junkies who live high risk lifestyles. Same with cops and same with bank robbers. I dare say that climbing allowed me to channel my high risk lifestyle into something productive... Instead of a bank robber... Or a cop.



I was still waiting for the "hornett22" to let me have it.. but I guess that ain't happening - or he took the high road maybe, lol.

Later all! sorry for the anger.. a little bit maybe...


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> As far as the REAL MAN comment you couldnt hold my jock MDS, the only one that needs to sober up is you. Honestly what have you ever offered here yourself other then criticizing everyone here. Ihave never heard you say anything positive or offer a helpful thought to anyone. It must be tough to live such a miserable life. Your are the text book example of someone suffering from and extremely low self esteem, I actually pitty you.
> 
> If being a real treeman means being like you Ill just hang on to my license (class A cdl by the way) and my happy family life, good friends and keep doing my easy little trees while I sit back and enjoy life. Hopefully one day you will find peace in life and in SELF.
> 
> good luck.



I have offered many a positive notion here, just mostly to those deserving of it is all. 

I have no need for your jockstrap, or any holding of it! Thanks.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I have offered many a positive notion here, just mostly to those deserving of it is all.
> 
> I have no need for your jockstrap, or any holding of it! Thanks.



I appreciate your contributions, MDS. But I gotta hand this thread to md.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> I dare say that climbing allowed me to channel my high risk lifestyle into something productive... Instead of a bank robber... Or a cop.



That was a gem. He didn't even notice. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Not being nice, just being realistic.
> 
> A lot of the qualities that make a good climber also makes a good cop... or a good bank robber...
> 
> We like stressful situations and working problems out. We get bored easily with regular work. We need a challenge to keep us interested.
> 
> Climbers are usually adrenalin junkies who live high risk lifestyles. Same with cops and same with bank robbers. I dare say that climbing allowed me to channel my high risk lifestyle into something productive... Instead of a bank robber... Or a cop.



I could give a rats ### about the adrenaline I am still climbing trees for the same reason I was 30 years ago , too check out whats in the next yard , and maybe theres a pool ......


----------



## tree md

No need to hand it to me.

I work with all kinds. I don't care what your political affiliations are or whether you are a right wing nut or a card caring member of the ACLU and vegatarian or what you're deal is. When the rubber hits the road can you climb and make me money? Am I gonna have to follow behind you and fix your ####ups? Are you gonna get the job done? That's all that matters to me when i am looking for a climber.

Now if I have to train ya I'm at least gonna have to like ya.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> No need to hand it to me.
> 
> I work with all kinds. I don't care what your political affiliations are or whether you are a right wing nut or a card caring member of the ACLU and vegatarian or what you're deal is. When the rubber hits the road can you climb and make me money? Am I gonna have to follow behind you and fix your ####ups? Are you gonna get the job done? That's all that matters to me when i am looking for a climber.
> 
> Now if I have to train ya I'm at least gonna have to like ya.



Like is an extra for me , Hell I hated every boss I ever had just cause he was THE BOSS hopefully my guys hate me too , than they will think twice of asking me for money or to borrow my stuff .. Out side of work we can be BOYS but when were there its all business


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> No need to hand it to me.
> 
> I work with all kinds. I don't care what your political affiliations are or whether you are a right wing nut or a card caring member of the ACLU and vegatarian or what you're deal is. When the rubber hits the road can you climb and make me money? Am I gonna have to follow behind you and fix your ####ups? Are you gonna get the job done? That's all that matters to me when i am looking for a climber.
> 
> Now if I have to train ya I'm at least gonna have to like ya.



I don't hire, I may run a sub but they will have insurance, cover their own screw-ups and do quality work. I seldom work anyone I don't know! I will if a disaster hits and I am swamped but they will have insurance and I will check up on them!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Like is an extra for me , Hell I hated every boss I ever had just cause he was THE BOSS hopefully my guys hate me too , than they will think twice of asking me for money or to borrow my stuff .. Out side of work we can be BOYS but when were there its all business



I that like Jersey Boys treeclimber? lol...

Ok, I'm done now later..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I that like Jersey Boys treeclimber? lol...
> 
> Ok, I'm done now later..



WTF I can't understand the words coming outta your fingers ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> WTF I can't understand the words coming outta your fingers ....



How about just the one finger then treeclimber?

No, I'm just kidding man.. I meant to say that you are a gay Jersey boy! But I didn't really mean it.. was the beer talking. Lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> How about just the one finger then treeclimber?
> 
> No, I'm just kidding man.. I meant to say that you are a gay Jersey boy! But I didn't really mean it.. was the beer talking. Lol.



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm testing testing


----------



## Blakesmaster

Really though. A CDL B driver will be lucky to make 10 bucks an hour in this area. A good climber will pull $500 a day, no problem, regardless of licensing. And most good climbers I've met have had their issues with the law. Not having your license is SOP for a good climber around here.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> I don't hire, I may run a sub but they will have insurance, cover their own screw-ups and do quality work. I seldom work anyone I don't know! I will if a disaster hits and I am swamped but they will have insurance and I will check up on them!



Really that's me too rope. I have had one climber work for me in the past three years. He was a young guy that I was training from scratch. He showed a lot of promise... Too bad he couldn't stay out of trouble with the law.

I prefer to do my own climbing. I have contracted people to work for me in a disaster situation, including a few members of this site. All positive experiences I might add.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm testing testing



We got more important things going on around here rope.. try and stay focused!

Blake's has some serious issues going or on with that new chipper engine!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> We got more important things going on around here rope.. try and stay focused!
> 
> Blake's has some serious issues going or on with that new chipper engine!



That engine's ####ing gay.


----------



## fishercat

*good reasons.*



treeclimber101 said:


> I could give a rats ### about the adrenaline I am still climbing trees for the same reason I was 30 years ago , too check out whats in the next yard , and maybe theres a pool ......



it sure is one of the perks of the job.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Is it still a perk when you look in the pool to see 2 BIG,FAT chicks swimming around naked? With zits and boils? It wasn't for me! Still have nightmares! My only pool "experience", I have been robbed!


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> That engine's ####ing gay.



Sorry your having troubles blakes but that was funny


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> is it still a perk when you look in the pool to see 2 big,fat chicks swimming around naked? With zits and boils? It wasn't for me! Still have nightmares! My only pool "experience", i have been robbed!



ahh yea it sure is


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Man you think thats bad, I worked with MDS one day and he yells over "hey there is two gay guys in the next yard going at it". Well I wrap up my tree (other side of the yard), after hitting the ground I walk over to MDS's tree and hes no where to be found. After 45 minutes I figure he was grossed out and WALKED back to his yard for a few beers. So here is this tree not finished. I go up to finish the last few cuts so I can go home for the day. While I am up there I do my best to NOT look over. Then I hear someone yell and when I look over I see the three fags going at it. Yup THREE... MDS is sandwiched between the two being the pivot man. Secretly thats really why he doesnt like me he is afraid the story was going to get out.



OH snap and were the other 2 guys wearing the guns and stick on badges still ? Or was it beyond that point .....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> OH snap and were the other 2 guys wearing the guns and stick on badges still ? Or was it beyond that point .....



Lol. 

One time a few years ago while I was taking down this spruce tree, this smoking hot chick with a huge rack, comes out of the house two properties up the street. She walks out into her fenced in pool area completely naked (there were no windows on the side of the house facing us, so she had no idea).. while at this point I was ripping some branches off the top of this spruce to lighten it up with the pole saw before the drop hitch, so it was quiet work. So first she goes for a swim and gets all wet (I'm still rip cutting branches over the neighbor's fence, and into my customer's yard, watching this out the corner of my eye). Anyway, the show just gets better, now she is laying there, facing me spread eagle doing some sort of yoga deal (all wet).. that was about when I started the saw for the drop hitch. The last thing I saw was wet legs and a towel scampering into the house. That some good stuff right there, let me say.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> OH snap and were the other 2 guys wearing the guns and stick on badges still ? Or was it beyond that point .....



Im not really sure, but why dont you tell us what did you have on before MDS got over there.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Man you think thats bad, I worked with MDS one day and he yells over "hey there is two gay guys in the next yard going at it". Well I wrap up my tree (other side of the yard), after hitting the ground I walk over to MDS's tree and hes no where to be found. After 45 minutes I figure he was grossed out and WALKED back to his yard for a few beers. So here is this tree not finished. I go up to finish the last few cuts so I can go home for the day. While I am up there I do my best to NOT look over. Then I hear someone yell and when I look over I see the three fags going at it. Yup THREE... MDS is sandwiched between the two being the pivot man. Secretly thats really why he doesnt like me he is afraid the story was going to get out.



That's actually pretty disgusting, and not really funny dude.. dont make me hit the snitcher button!

I suppose you're on the clock again huh.. cant they find something for you to do like scrub the toilets or something?? You are a civil servant after all..


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> That's actually pretty disgusting, and not really funny dude.. dont make me hit the snitcher button!
> 
> I suppose you're on the clock again huh.. cant they find something for you to do like scrub the toilets or something?? You are a civil servant after all..



Get your mom to drive you to the packy man your low self esteem is showing through again.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Get your mom to drive you to the packy man your low self esteem is showing through again.



Figures you would be the one to go there. I dont really care wtf you have to say pal. In fact I could have had the license situation taken care of a long time ago, I just dont like the system in my life is the deal there.

So what have you got left on the force?? Three years or so?? You just keep daydreaming wannabe. I wonder where I'll be then? what with all the equipment, great rep and customer base I already have? This is in the real world too S&M! go figure that one huh! 

Go play with your batton.. I'm not into this crap today.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Figures you would be the one to go there. I dont really care wtf you have to say pal. In fact *I could have had the license* situation taken care of a long time ago, I just dont like the system in my life is the deal there.
> 
> So what have you got left on the force?? Three years or so?? You just keep daydreaming wannabe. I wonder where I'll be then? what with all the equipment, great rep and customer base I already have? This is in the real world too S&M! go figure that one huh!
> 
> Go play with your batton.. I'm not into this crap today.


*
So which is it?*

* I could have had my license but*

1. I like depending on other people to get around?

2. public transportation is really cool and woman dig it.

3. I dont trust myself to not get caught DUI and next time I will get jail time.

Im gonna guess number 3.


lol what a fool. You just dont get it. I have no aspirations to be a big treeguy I do it because I enjoy it, with what I will be making in retirement I would *NEVER* have to work again, if I didnt want to. But of course I will be but for the same reasons as now For the fun of it.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> *
> So which is it?*
> 
> * I could have had my license but*
> 
> 1. I like depending on other people to get around?
> 
> 2. public transportation is really cool and woman dig it.
> 
> 3. I dont trust myself to not get caught DUI and next time I will get jail time.
> 
> Im gonna guess number 3.
> 
> 
> lol what a fool. You just dont get it. I have no aspirations to be a big treeguy I do it because I enjoy it, with what I will be making in retirement I would *NEVER* have to work again, if I didnt want to. But of course I will be but for the same reasons as now For the fun of it.



I already stated the main reason. If you would actually read what I said, you might get that fool!

I was already prepared to leave this place after I posted that admission yesterday.. I figured it would get so annoying that I would have no choice.. funny thing though, most of these guys are a lot cooler than I thought they would be. And then there is you.. huh, go figure.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> I already stated the main reason. If you would actually read what I said, you might get that fool!
> 
> I was already prepared to leave this place after I posted that admission yesterday.. I figured it would get so annoying that I would have no choice.. funny thing though, most of these guys are a lot cooler than I thought they would be. And then there is you.. huh, go figure.


*
Just remember boozer your the one that brought me in it.*



tree MDS said:


> This was the dumbass comment that led to all this anyway.. what a ####ing moronic thing to say!
> 
> This dude came to work for me for a day or two a few years back. I told him to use a running bowline on something or another. He tells me he doesnt know it, and that he "used to, but forgot it", and couldnt "find his knot book". Lmfao!
> 
> And bull####! That comment was directed at me I say.. good luck in Tennisee you simpleton! maybe you'll do better there!
> 
> Maybe take the fat gay pig with you!






Just like your no license you have no one to blame but your miserable self. Dont go around poking fingers at people if you dont want a response.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh yeah, I almost forgot about that one. lol.

BTW: It's called the Commercial Tree Care and Climbing forum pal.. I didn't see anything about any Hobby Climber Forum anywhere around here. 

Yes things can be tough for me at times, but I havent let it keep me down. It's called being a treeman chump. We can take a good hit, and just keep plugging along. But you wouldnt know too much about any of that now would ya..


----------



## treeman75

Why dont you guys get together and settle it like real men!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Oh yeah, I almost forgot about that one. lol.
> 
> BTW: It's called the Commercial Tree Care and Climbing forum pal.. I didn't see anything about any Hobby Climber Forum anywhere around here.
> 
> Yes things can be tough for me at times, but I havent let it keep me down. It's called being a treeman chump. We can take a good hit, and just keep plugging along. But you wouldnt know too much about any of that now would ya..



I climb I cut I get paid sad news is its not called 

*Full Time Commercial Tree Care and Climbers forum 
*
So I guess I still qualify. By the way get your own material that one is already warn out. So what makes you a real TREEMAN because you have nothing else in life? Wife family kids? or is it just you and all your tree equipment that you cant drive? What you do for work doesnt make you a man or even a decent person I know cops I would nt offer a cup of coffee to and tree guys that I would give the shirt off my back to. Why, because they are good people. They have a clue about life outside of just trees, I think you need to take some time to really find out what life is about your missing out. 

The only argument you have here is how great a treeguy you are and that Ill never be as good as you at trees. Well we can end that now YOUR RIGHT. I am not trying to be, you win at that. Outside that your a pathetic excuse for a man so please stop.


----------



## banshee67

every forum i am a member of on the internet, you can usually tell the cops right away
they always have something to prove.. why is that?


----------



## treeclimber101

banshee67 said:


> every forum i am a member of on the internet, you can usually tell the cops right away
> they always have something to prove.. why is that?



Thats why there cops , because they got there ###kicked in just about every other aspect of there life now they can even the score with the ticket book ...


----------



## Tree Pig

banshee67 said:


> every forum i am a member of on the internet, you can usually tell the cops right away
> they always have something to prove.. why is that?



I dont get it, so what am I trying to prove.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I dont get it, so what am I trying to prove.



DO you visit the FOP forum all day aswell?


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats why there cops , because they got there ###kicked in just about every other aspect of there life now they can even the score with the ticket book ...



I have met one or two that fit that profile but not many, just like I have only met a couple loser tree worker junkies that fit that profile. But I dont judge people for what they do for work. 

I think your description of cops pretty much fits everyone from Jersey doesnt it? Thats why they live in Jersey.


----------



## banshee67

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats why there cops , because they got there ###kicked in just about every other aspect of there life now they can even the score with the ticket book ...



i think it goes way beyond the ticket book for a lot of them
i watch cops on a couple forums, stomp their feet and parade around like idiots, letting everyone know they are a cop, and then expecting some kind of special treatment or praise, i just dont understand it. no other profession in the world will people act like some cops do in their personal lives, and talk to others how cops do. what makes them any better than anyone else? why do they think its so hard to sign up for the police academy, shave their heads and act like #######s? anyone can be a cop... but not many can be a good cop. 
i can read 50 posts in a row, the minute i read one by a cop, i usually know, just the way they talk down to everyone, they usually act like an adult talking to a child, in any situation. cops think people "hate them" initially, because they are cops, they dont realize its their horrible tough guy attitudes, and their lack of respect for anyone who isnt them, that makes people hate them.. many cops put off a vibe on any forum they post in, many others ive seen say the same thing. you can just spot a cop usually by the way they talk to people. i dont understand why someones chosen profession has anything to do with how they treat people. to many people becoming a cop is a last resort when all other options fail, you can always be a cop. im sick of the hero speech too, there are tons of heros out there risking their lives every day, and they dont abuse people and talk down to them like many cops do. its a big problem, but itll never change


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have met one or two that fit that profile but not many, just like I have only met a couple loser tree worker junkies that fit that profile. But I dont judge people for what they do for work.
> 
> I think your description of cops pretty much fits everyone from Jersey doesnt it? Thats why they live in Jersey.



SO were all cops here, doesn't make any sense and how many times have you visited something other than our beaches ? I would never ...


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> DO you visit the FOP forum all day aswell?



Nope I dont belong to any police organizations outside of work, Actaully I dont even hang out with cops outside of work. There is a bigger picture to life outside of your bubble whether your a cop, treeguy or whatever thats my whole point I guess.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> SO were all cops here, doesn't make any sense and how many times have you visited something other than our beaches ? I would never ...



Actually I have never been to your beaches, I dont like medical waist. On the other hand I drove trucks for a while before police work and almost all my runs were to that dumping ground of a state and you can keep it.


----------



## banshee67

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I dont get it, so what am I trying to prove.



you are clearly trying to prove that you are a better "man" than a poster
you are clearly trying to prove that your chosen profession is more "secure"; and that you "make more money" and have a better retirement 
you are trying to prove that you too, although a cop, can also be a treeman if you wanted to
you are trying to prove that you wernt the loser in highschool that turned into a cop to get revenge on all that hurt his feelings
im no psychiatrist, but ive seen many of your posts on here and given you #### in the past.. if i knew some bigger technical words and stuff, i could rip you apart by the content of your posts, just like many cops, you put up a false wall of confidence to try and cover the fact that you are weak and uncertain of yourself. you lash out and insult others and always find a way to mention you are a cop.


----------



## banshee67

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have met one or two that fit that profile but not many, just like I have only met a couple loser tree worker junkies that fit that profile. But I dont judge people for what they do for work.
> 
> I think your description of cops pretty much fits everyone from Jersey doesnt it? Thats why they live in Jersey.



good one... show your ignorance, stomp your feet! i hear you


----------



## banshee67

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Nope I dont belong to any police organizations outside of work, Actaully I dont even hang out with cops outside of work. There is a bigger picture to life outside of your bubble whether your a cop, treeguy or whatever thats my whole point I guess.



bull####! you have cop forum written all over you
probably boasting of stories of abuse and patting others on the back for such things... dont think us stupid citizens have seen those forums? lol


----------



## Tree Pig

banshee67 said:


> you are clearly trying to prove that you are a better "man" than a poster
> you are clearly trying to prove that your chosen profession is more "secure"; and that you "make more money" and have a better retirement
> you are trying to prove that you too, although a cop, can also be a treeman if you wanted to
> you are trying to prove that you wernt the loser in highschool that turned into a cop to get revenge on all that hurt his feelings
> im no psychiatrist, but ive seen many of your posts on here and given you #### in the past.. if i knew some bigger technical words and stuff, i could rip you apart by the content of your posts, just like many cops, you put up a false wall of confidence to try and cover the fact that you are weak and uncertain of yourself. you lash out and insult others and always find a way to mention you are a cop.



I am not trying to prove anything just answering fact less attacks towards me. There is a difference. again I havent insulted anyone here that didnt start with me first.


----------



## banshee67

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Actually I have never been to your beaches, I dont like medical waist. On the other hand I drove trucks for a while before police work and almost all my runs were to that dumping ground of a state and you can keep it.



medical waste, your waist is that thing thats blocking your view of your penis.
dumping ground huh>?
keep talking, your ignorance knows no bounds..
i take it youve been to newark, trenton, maybe even camden.
you have NO clue what new jersey is like. youre a cop, you dont need to, your ignorance speaks for itself


----------



## treeclimber101

banshee67 said:


> i think it goes way beyond the ticket book for a lot of them
> i watch cops on a couple forums, stomp their feet and parade around like idiots, letting everyone know they are a cop, and then expecting some kind of special treatment or praise, i just dont understand it. no other profession in the world will people act like some cops do in their personal lives, and talk to others how cops do. what makes them any better than anyone else? why do they think its so hard to sign up for the police academy, shave their heads and act like #######s? anyone can be a cop... but not many can be a good cop.
> i can read 50 posts in a row, the minute i read one by a cop, i usually know, just the way they talk down to everyone, they usually act like an adult talking to a child, in any situation. cops think people "hate them" initially, because they are cops, they dont realize its their horrible tough guy attitudes, and their lack of respect for anyone who isnt them, that makes people hate them.. many cops put off a vibe on any forum they post in, many others ive seen say the same thing. you can just spot a cop usually by the way they talk to people. i dont understand why someones chosen profession has anything to do with how they treat people. to many people becoming a cop is a last resort when all other options fail, you can always be a cop. im sick of the hero speech too, there are tons of heros out there risking their lives every day, and they dont abuse people and talk down to them like many cops do. its a big problem, but itll never change



Listen all the men that I know became cops have been queer long time before they make it official with there badge , for some reason in my town I like most of them and have known them since we were little but that doesn't change the fact that they tackled like girls in football and usually left the game crying and being carried by there dad to the car , I got in a fight with a monster In WILDWOOD ten yrs. ago and thought that he hit with marshmallow hands so there size usually doesn't matter much ..Amazingly I was a fault even though he was hitting on my buddies girlfriend when he wasn't there ..


----------



## Tree Pig

banshee67 said:


> bull####! you have cop forum written all over you
> probably boasting of stories of abuse and patting others on the back for such things... dont think us stupid citizens have seen those forums? lol



lol that is funny


----------



## banshee67

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> lol that is funny



whts not funny is those forums exist, and "men" like you share your stories in them.
we arnt all sheep..


----------



## tree MDS

banshee67 said:


> medical waste, your waist is that thing thats blocking your view of your penis.
> dumping ground huh>?
> keep talking, your ignorance knows no bounds..
> i take it youve been to newark, trenton, maybe even camden.
> you have NO clue what new jersey is like. youre a cop, you dont need to, your ignorance speaks for itself



I think S&M is Irish if I remember correctly.. it would probably be hard for him to see even without the waist issue.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen all the men that I know became cops have been queer long time before they make it official with there badge , for some reason in my town I like most of them and have known them since we were little but that doesn't change the fact that they tackled like girls in football and usually left the game crying and being carried by there dad to the car , I got in a fight with a monster In WILDWOOD ten yrs. ago and thought that he hit with marshmallow hands so there size usually doesn't matter much ..Amazingly I was a fault even though he was hitting on my buddies girlfriend when he wasn't there ..



Well you got me pegged all of you... I am a big gay homo sissy cop, who was picked on all my life and I use my badge to try and get even. wooah pore me.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Hey guys! What's up?


----------



## Tree Pig

banshee67 said:


> whts not funny is those forums exist, and "men" like you share your stories in them.
> we arnt all sheep..



Well go find one and join it then.


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> Hey guys! What's up?



Just more bashing on me Blake... hope things are going well with your engine.


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl-o-matic said:


> well you got me pegged all of you... I am a big gay homo sissy cop, who was picked on all my life and i use my badge to try and get even. Wooah pore me.



well they say the first part of fixing the problem is realizing ya have one good luck tackleberry....


----------



## Blakesmaster

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Just more bashing on me Blake... hope things are going well with your engine.



Really? What a bunch of meanies.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Just more bashing on me Blake... hope things are going well with your engine.



Yep. Makes me proud to be a treeguy too sucker! lmfao.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> well they say the first part of fixing the problem is realizing ya have one good luck tackleberry....



Now that I am out of the closet would you like to come visit me some time, maybe a few beers then a long walk on a moonlit night, some tender hugs?


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Yep. Makes me proud to be a treeguy too sucker! lmfao.



Not really a great supporting cast you got there but what ever makes you happy in your pathetic life.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yep. Makes me proud to be a treeguy too sucker! lmfao.



Tomorrow at the range I guarantee that there will be a MDS target out there somewhere.. And Tackleberry won't miss that one I'm sure ..OR maybe he's a Cobretti ....


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Tomorrow at the range I guarantee that there will be a MDS target out there somewhere.. And Tackleberry won't miss that one I'm sure ..OR maybe he's a Cobretti ....



Im more like Hooks from Police Academy


----------



## ropensaddle

I think this cop hating thing may just stem from being unlawful. I don't hate cops but there was a time in my life I did and I was being unlawful too lol. I will say, I have met some that were #### heads but I have met many that are not as well. If they treat me like a citizen, I treat them with the respect they deserve. If they treat me like a young punk, I call their captain and explain to him the facts of how the rookie acted. I really have only called once since being sober and that cop deserved it. I also understand as his captain said; maybe he was having a bad day but I will look in to it , that happens to all people, bad days! I will say without cops all we would have is, total anarchy; which I do not want. I just wish in many cases a cop could just turn a blind eye such as; when a citizen kills a child molester or in other words does the public a favor.


----------



## Blakesmaster

You guys are too wound up. It's sunny and beautiful out. I think I'm gonna sit on the porch with Laura and pour cold beers down my throat till I can't see anymore.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> You guys are too wound up. It's sunny and beautiful out. I think I'm gonna sit on the porch with Laura and pour cold beers down my throat till I can't see anymore.



Than there beauty queens ....


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> I think this cop hating thing may just stem from being unlawful. I don't hate cops but there was a time in my life I did and I was being unlawful too lol. I will say, I have met some that were #### heads but I have met many that are not as well. If they treat me like a citizen, I treat them with the respect they deserve. If they treat me like a young punk, I call their captain and explain to him the facts of how the rookie acted. I really have only called once since being sober and that cop deserved it. I also understand as his captain said; maybe he was having a bad day but I will look in to it , that happens to all people, bad days! I will say without cops all we would have is, total anarchy; which I do not want. I just wish in many cases a cop could just turn a blind eye such as; when a citizen kills a child molester or in other words does the public a favor.



I think this post maybe unlawful , I am not sure though ..


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> I think this cop hating thing may just stem from being unlawful. I don't hate cops but there was a time in my life I did and I was being unlawful too lol. I will say, I have met some that were #### heads but I have met many that are not as well. If they treat me like a citizen, I treat them with the respect they deserve. If they treat me like a young punk, I call their captain and explain to him the facts of how the rookie acted. I really have only called once since being sober and that cop deserved it. I also understand as his captain said; maybe he was having a bad day but I will look in to it , that happens to all people, bad days! I will say without cops all we would have is, total anarchy; which I do not want. I just wish in many cases a cop could just turn a blind eye such as; when a citizen kills a child molester or in other words does the public a favor.



Thanks Rope it may not been meant directly towards me or this ranting but at least I know someone else can see what is at the root of all this.


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> You guys are too wound up. It's sunny and beautiful out. I think I'm gonna sit on the porch with Laura and pour cold beers down my throat till I can't see anymore.



Good idea Blakes I am going out to the pool with the wife and kids.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thanks Rope it may not been meant directly towards me or this ranting but at least I know someone else can see what is at the root of all this.



Well rope, he did come out back there.. maybe you two can hook up?


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thanks Rope it may not been meant directly towards me or this ranting but at least I know someone else can see what is at the root of all this.



I just don't see cops as the enemy any more lmfao. I do see thieves,and sexual predators, the enemy.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Well rope, he did come out back there.. maybe you two can hook up?



Lol mds you know the rope don't swing your way please keep your sickness under the gaydar


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Well rope, he did come out back there.. maybe you two can hook up?



Sorry man I am holding out for an answer from treeclimber101



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Now that I am out of the closet would you like to come visit me some time, maybe a few beers then a long walk on a moonlit night, some tender hugs?


----------



## tree md

Cops and treemen are a necessary evil. 

Unfortunately there are lots of garbage bag excuses of human beings out there that need to be policed off the streets. I sure don't want to be breathing the same air as some child molester or murderer.

I used to have an attitude towards cops too. Like rope, it was when I was younger and not always on the right side of the law. Funny, today I have a few cops for customers and a couple that are hunting buddies... As well as a district judge...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> I used to have an attitude towards cops too. Like rope, it was when I was younger and not always on the right side of the law.



It is funny how many of the guys who were on the wrong side with me, are now cops themselves


----------



## tree md

John Paul Sanborn said:


> It is funny how many of the guys who were on the wrong side with me, are now cops themselves



A girl I dated for quite some time in high school became a probation officer then an assistant DA... We had a particularly nasty breakup. Sure glad I never found myself on the opposite side of the table as her. One of my buddies in HS became a cop. Never had any problems with him. He was just as ornery a little #### when he was a kid as the rest of my crowd...  

Just as with everything, there are good and bad in all walks of life.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> A girl I dated for quite some time in high school became a probation officer then an assistant DA... We had a particularly nasty breakup. Sure glad I never found myself on the opposite side of the table as her. One of my buddies in HS became a cop. Never had any problems with him. He was just as ornery a little #### when he was a kid as the rest of my crowd...
> 
> Just as with everything, there are good and bad in all walks of life.



People change or they stay juvenile. If you told me at 18 what I would be like now I would have laughed you out of the room. The best thing is we may make a change in some kids life by saying the right thing at the right time. I was a real #### in my youth a cheater, a drunk fighter and what not but I don't regret it today as it built me in to the rope:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Sorry man I am holding out for an answer from treeclimber101



Yea sure I'll let ya soak my cork .....


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea sure I'll let ya soak my cork .....



hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm



well he asked , so there ya go ....


----------



## ropensaddle

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Go look at my profile page


----------



## oldirty

too bad i was kicked out the playground for some of these shenanigans..... good stuff boys good stuff. lol's all around. 

all the cops i know break more laws than i do......


----------



## fishercat

*In all fairness........*



banshee67 said:


> i think it goes way beyond the ticket book for a lot of them
> i watch cops on a couple forums, stomp their feet and parade around like idiots, letting everyone know they are a cop, and then expecting some kind of special treatment or praise, i just dont understand it. no other profession in the world will people act like some cops do in their personal lives, and talk to others how cops do. what makes them any better than anyone else? why do they think its so hard to sign up for the police academy, shave their heads and act like #######s? anyone can be a cop... but not many can be a good cop.
> i can read 50 posts in a row, the minute i read one by a cop, i usually know, just the way they talk down to everyone, they usually act like an adult talking to a child, in any situation. cops think people "hate them" initially, because they are cops, they dont realize its their horrible tough guy attitudes, and their lack of respect for anyone who isnt them, that makes people hate them.. many cops put off a vibe on any forum they post in, many others ive seen say the same thing. you can just spot a cop usually by the way they talk to people. i dont understand why someones chosen profession has anything to do with how they treat people. to many people becoming a cop is a last resort when all other options fail, you can always be a cop. im sick of the hero speech too, there are tons of heros out there risking their lives every day, and they dont abuse people and talk down to them like many cops do. its a big problem, but itll never change



I can't stand cops either.I have known several in several states.SOM doesn't act like any cop I ever met.He is a good guy and takes the cop jokes pretty well.Good guy with a good family.He doesn't hang out with cops after work either which surprised me.

Other than his choice in saws and I have to pull over and wait for his Harley to catch up,he;s a hell of a guy.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea sure I'll let ya soak my cork .....



ah hell no thats gay Im pitching your catching.


----------



## Tree Pig

fishercat said:


> I can't stand cops either.I have known several in several states.SOM doesn't act like any cop I ever met.He is a good guy and takes the cop jokes pretty well.Good guy with a good family.He doesn't hang out with cops after work either which surprised me.
> 
> Other than his choice in saws and I have to pull over and wait for his Harley to catch up,he;s a hell of a guy.



thanks FC


----------



## sgreanbeans

You guys are crazy! As cheesy as this sounds, I can be in a really bad mood and get on here and just start laughing, I think there should be a "After the Stump" show with Mike Rowe, a bunch of you elders sitting around telling story's.
It would be a hit, tellen ya. OlDirty, slayer,vet,Jeff, Jps, Rope would be a good start
And WE should have a show, "American Arborist" Show the world what the real deal is, not that it has never been discussed on here before!

Anyways, I have several Cop friends/customers. We talk all the time about the things they deal with. Unfortunately, they deal with idiots so much, that they tend to treat everybody that way until they prove different. Its not right, that they do it, but it helps them keep their guard up, they want to get home at the end of the day, no different than us! I always call the station of whatever town I am in, if I have to leave my equipment on site, they ALWAYS are glad to keep an eye, so  to the boys in blue


----------



## tree MDS

The one and only time I called the cops for help, they arrested me too.. so I'm not really feeling the love if you know what I mean.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> The one and only time I called the cops for help, they arrested me too.. so I'm not really feeling the love if you know what I mean.



Don't be calling them cause the crack head upstairs is too loud and interrupting your pot smoking meditation, everyone knows you don't do that mds


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree MDS said:


> The one and only time I called the cops for help, they arrested me too.. so I'm not really feeling the love if you know what I mean.



ROFLMAO


----------



## tree MDS

TreeClimber57 said:


> ROFLMAO



Lets just put it this way, I learned to never, ever, under any circumstances, do that again.

My german shepard was really drooling at the sight of all that bacon though, let me tell you.


----------



## treeslayer

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> ah hell no thats gay Im pitching your catching.



but you're still in the game...........


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> but you're still in the game...........



Lol I don't even want to be ref or for that matter a spectator in the game


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> ah hell no thats gay Im pitching your catching.



Is this your idea of bonding , or a regular coversation .. with a internet stranger ?


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Is this your idea of bonding , or a regular coversation .. with a internet stranger ?



Just decided may as well have fun with the whole thing.


----------



## pdqdl

Ok. That's enough of this stuff. I'm un-subscribing to this thread.

SOM: PLEASE! Loose the cop? pic. I can't take it anymore. It's blinding me.
BTW: is that a real cop, or just a Village People groupie ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Village_People


----------



## Blakesmaster

pdqdl said:


> Ok. That's enough of this stuff. I'm un-subscribing to this thread.
> 
> SOM: PLEASE! Loose the cop? pic. I can't take it anymore. It's blinding me.
> BTW: is that a real cop, or just a Village People groupie ?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Village_People



I'm sure SOM is well aware of who the Village People are. No need to link it.


----------



## pdqdl

I confess. I didn't un-subscribe yet.

The wikipedia link is rather explicit in their explanation of the ties of the Village People to the gay community. The link on their name brings up one of their songs: "Sex over the Phone", which might be said to analogous to many internet activities today, including this thread.

Either way, that pic doesn't look like he is advertising his talents for the ladies. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I gots no prob with SOM. In fact, I think he is a fine contributor to this site. I'm just ribbing him a bit, ok?


----------



## jefflovstrom

pdqdl said:


> Ok. That's enough of this stuff. I'm un-subscribing to this thread.
> 
> SOM: PLEASE! Loose the cop? pic. I can't take it anymore. It's blinding me.
> BTW: is that a real cop, or just a Village People groupie ?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Village_People



Put your 'man-suit' on and let's see how it ends!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

pdqdl said:


> I confess. I didn't un-subscribe yet.
> 
> The wikipedia link is rather explicit in their explanation of the ties of the Village People to the gay community. The link on their name brings up one of their songs: "Sex over the Phone", which might be said to analogous to many internet activities today, including this thread.
> 
> Either way, that pic doesn't look like he is advertising his talents for the ladies.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I gots no prob with SOM. In fact, I think he is a fine contributor to this site. I'm just ribbing him a bit, ok?



I agree that that pic makes me think he did not think this out. Sorry SOM, you gotta get rid of it!!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

every time I look at it I think " po ohfer "

But...........ah..yeah....please kill it


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> Ok. That's enough of this stuff. I'm un-subscribing to this thread.
> 
> SOM: PLEASE! Loose the cop? pic. I can't take it anymore. It's blinding me.
> BTW: is that a real cop, or just a Village People groupie ?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Village_People



Maybe S&M should do a name change to "Officer Vic".. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Maybe S&M should do a name change to "Officer Vic".. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hmmm MDS you have a friend on the PD named Vic I bet. Well use to be named Vic.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Just decided may as well have fun with the whole thing.



I bet you that attitude and a hand full of cat tranquillizers has gotten you in a full "awkward" situations before .... Theres always the first time , and yes if you #### one #### your ### no matter who sees it ....


----------



## userdude

jeo73 said:


> iam not certified in nothing, i climb trees since i was 10, so it did my father,certifications are a waste of ur hard earn money, and employers that request that crap, are morrons, btw, i make 50 to 150 an hour from my house, and the best part, certification papers wouldnt be good not even to wipe my ass



Is that _you_ Rocky J. Squirrel?


----------



## Rocko

jeo73 said:


> iam not certified in nothing, i climb trees since i was 10, so it did my father,certifications are a waste of ur hard earn money, and employers that request that crap, are morrons, btw, i make 50 to 150 an hour from my house, and the best part, certification papers wouldnt be good not even to wipe my ass



Well at least you know how to spell and form proper sentences.


----------



## jefflovstrom

The dude is gone, let it go.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> The dude is gone, let it go.
> Jeff



I still think that was a hoax! Someone created a fake profile to rile up the feathers!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I FOUND ONE! 
Last week I got a call from a kid who is 23, said he had 11 years on the job, 8 in the saddle. "Wait a minute" I said "your only 23, how is that possible" turns out, his step dad owns a company,made him start working when he was 11, said he had to work every summer, and after school till dark, step dad put him in a saddle when he was 14, mom and step-dad are getting the big D, says its real bad, gotta cut all ties "cant be around some one who treats my mom like trash". So I have him come to the yard, talk with him, then tell him to show me what he can do out back on a HUGE Bur Oak I have, right up he went, told him to walk a branch, does it with style! Kid admits he really doesn't know much about trees, wants to learn real bad, always climbed with gaffs, very little foot-locking, no problem, we can teach that, tells me, his step dad was a topper and didn't care about trees at all, just the money, so he never learned the right way.No problem, I can teach all that as-well, had him start on Wednesday on 2 dead Red Oaks, Showed him the gear I have, gave him the crew and watched. Kid is AWESOME! Flawless victory on the Job. The crew, real skeptical at first, not anymore!
SO, I guess throwing an add on craigslist wasn't that bad of an idea! Another week of good stuff, and I will give him the crew and tell him to grab the ball and run. Well see, if he is what I am hoping he is, I will be able to take this to the next level. Was worried about him "spying" as I know his step-dad, and he is a real piece of work. After kid tells me about the divorce, surprised there was no physical violence, I don't think hell ever go back, whether it works out with me or not. Climbing at 14, WOW. I have no doubt that he is telling the truth, I know kids here that are running combines at that age. I would not even consider putting one of my boys on the rope at that age, rec climbing, sure, in a saddle, on a job, with a saw, NO-WAY! However, as wrong as it was, I'm glad he did!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

So now you need to bring me in for some OJT consulting


----------



## colt044

Good for you.


----------



## ropensaddle

colt044 said:


> Good for you.



There you go steal his helter


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> I FOUND ONE!
> Last week I got a call from a kid who is 23, said he had 11 years on the job, 8 in the saddle. "Wait a minute" I said "your only 23, how is that possible" turns out, his step dad owns a company,made him start working when he was 11, said he had to work every summer, and after school till dark, step dad put him in a saddle when he was 14, mom and step-dad are getting the big D, says its real bad, gotta cut all ties "cant be around some one who treats my mom like trash". So I have him come to the yard, talk with him, then tell him to show me what he can do out back on a HUGE Bur Oak I have, right up he went, told him to walk a branch, does it with style! Kid admits he really doesn't know much about trees, wants to learn real bad, always climbed with gaffs, very little foot-locking, no problem, we can teach that, tells me, his step dad was a topper and didn't care about trees at all, just the money, so he never learned the right way.No problem, I can teach all that as-well, had him start on Wednesday on 2 dead Red Oaks, Showed him the gear I have, gave him the crew and watched. Kid is AWESOME! Flawless victory on the Job. The crew, real skeptical at first, not anymore!
> SO, I guess throwing an add on craigslist wasn't that bad of an idea! Another week of good stuff, and I will give him the crew and tell him to grab the ball and run. Well see, if he is what I am hoping he is, I will be able to take this to the next level. Was worried about him "spying" as I know his step-dad, and he is a real piece of work. After kid tells me about the divorce, surprised there was no physical violence, I don't think hell ever go back, whether it works out with me or not. Climbing at 14, WOW. I have no doubt that he is telling the truth, I know kids here that are running combines at that age. I would not even consider putting one of my boys on the rope at that age, rec climbing, sure, in a saddle, on a job, with a saw, NO-WAY! However, as wrong as it was, I'm glad he did!



That sounds like a good deal for you there man! Congrats.

One of my competitors has his kid (about 14 or 15 tops) running his whole show practically.. from what I hear anyway. I've seen him up in the bucket, don't know if he climbs. Figures though, my luck, just as I get his fat pig dad whipped up pretty good, he brings in the replacement model!


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am a dang lucky guy to know a bunch of 'hillbillies' like ya'll!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

wez arz knot hIllbIllies, wez edumacated around deez part, me son is 19 today, gonna go on up to da shool fur hiz 8th grade graduauation, heez gona jion up wit his poopa to cut da cheeze, im mean da treez, we glad we no a surfer dude like u
:hmm3grin2orange:
Really tho, my son is 19 today. I am getting old:help:


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> I am a dang lucky guy to know a bunch of 'hillbillies' like ya'll!
> Jeff



Yep I agree.. they sure are a knowledable and helpful bunch


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Yep I agree.. they sure are a knowledable and helpful bunch



Hmmmmmmmm it just to hard to cypher guess I go catch bullfrogs and fret on it a whall lol.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmmmm it just to hard to cypher guess I go catch bullfrogs and fret on it a whall lol.



LOL!! Cook one of those bullfrongs legs for me Rope..


----------



## tree md

23 is how old I was when I was first turned loose with a crew. It was customary back then to send a young climber off with an older, experienced groundy to keep an eye on things.

I had a 19 year old who was a great climber a few years back. He had awesome natural ability. All I had to do was teach him ropes and saws. He worked out great for about 6 months but could not keep himself out of jail. Had to let him go.

Congrats on finding a good one!


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> 23 is how old I was when I was first turned loose with a crew. It was customary back then to send a young climber off with an older, experienced groundy to keep an eye on things.
> 
> I had a 19 year old who was a great climber a few years back. He had awesome natural ability. All I had to do was teach him ropes and saws. He worked out great for about 6 months but could not keep himself out of jail. Had to let him go.
> 
> Congrats on finding a good one!



23 is how old I was when I got my first truck/chipper, and went on my own. Lol.. maybe sg gets lucky, and this ones a late bloomer.


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> 23 is how old I was when I got my first truck/chipper, and went on my own. Lol.. maybe sg gets lucky, and this ones a late bloomer.



I was 24 when I went out on my own. Emptied my savings account, bought what equipment I could afford and took a leap of faith... I think I made $1200 my first day. I was walking on cloud 9 after that and have never looked back.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> I was 24 when I went out on my own. Emptied my savings account, bought what equipment I could afford and took a leap of faith... I think I made $1200 my first day. I was walking on cloud 9 after that and have never looked back.



I hear that md! 

I think cloud 10 is coming in a couple years, when all that crap sitting out in the yard is payed off finally! I'm either gonna really start raking in the dough, or buy some flip flops and go part time. lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Wish I was 23 again. I was climbing 1977 and I had over six years in the saddle and was much better looking. Now I am depressed.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Wish I was 23 again. I was climbing 1977 and I had over six years in the saddle and was much better looking. Now I am depressed.
> Jeff



Lol. I hear jeff, don't feel bad. 

I wish I had a 23 year old me to do the work now.. man did I used to bust some work out at that age - for having just a truck and chipper that is. Dont get me wrong, I still do a lot, and love to climb.. but I aint never gonna have the drive like those days again.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I hear jeff, don't feel bad.
> 
> I wish I had a 23 year old me to do the work now.. man did I used to bust some work out at that age - for having just a truck and chipper that is. Dont get me wrong, I still do a lot, and love to climb.. but I aint never gonna have the drive like those days again.



I guess it is a young mans world.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I guess it is a young mans world.
> Jeff



Nah it is how young you feel.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Nah it is how young you feel.



Good answer! 20 optimist points for you!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Good answer! 20 optimist points for you!
> Jeff



Thanks I try to see the glass half full it keeps me out of depression. I am not trying to deny reality just merely attempting to see its good parts and focus more on them.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> 23 is how old I was when I got my first truck/chipper, and went on my own. Lol.. maybe sg gets lucky, and this ones a late bloomer.



Yea isn't it amazing thats theres no age limit to purchase a machine that you can potentially feed someone through .... I was running a maintenance crew at 18 and a foreman of 25 at 20 , smoking grass all day and racing to the shore every night drinking til 3:30/4am and racing back before 7 am for work ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea isn't it amazing thats theres no age limit to purchase a machine that you can potentially feed someone through .... I was running a maintenance crew at 18 and a foreman of 25 at 20 , smoking grass all day and racing to the shore every night drinking til 3:30/4am and racing back before 7 am for work ...



You are a very bad boy and should be very ashamed! 
J


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> You are a very bad boy and should be very ashamed!
> J



For what honesty , we were hard workers back than really focused stoned , and to be stuck on a rider for 12/13 hours everyday you need weed to cope , plus we made money for the boss who was our childhood friend and now a millionaire at least 3xs over so I am not ashamed of being a dumb teenager, as a matter of fact i miss those days from time to time , I never missed work I always knew my limits ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> For what honesty , we were hard workers back than really focused stoned , and to be stuck on a rider for 12/13 hours everyday you need weed to cope , plus we made money for the boss who was our childhood friend and now a millionaire at least 3xs over so I am not ashamed of being a dumb teenager, as a matter of fact i miss those days from time to time , I never missed work I always knew my limits ...



You do know that I am just joshin' you, right?
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> You do know that I am just joshin' you, right?
> Jeff



YUP but I am a pothead so I am just a little SLOWWWWW on the uptake ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

:smoking:
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

WELL, so far, so good! He is taking the bull by the horns, older crew is taken aback by his experience, they are having a good time out there, pulled up yesterday to grind a stump from one he took, while they worked on another. He was on the ground, dictating and setting the pace. AWESOME. The young lad, groundie (18) fell out yesterday though, greasy Micky D's not recommended right before you go to work, hump logs!
It is nice, waking up wit da pain, and going "ohyeah" I dont have to go up today!
Dont get me wrong, would love to be up swinging out, or in da bucket, but it is real nice, after you become decrepit, to have a youngin up there!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> YUP but I am a pothead so I am just a little SLOWWWWW on the uptake ...



Had an obvious pot head working for me and my top hand and I broke him in lol. I always would be quiet and have the eye twitch thingy goin on, top hand would tell him I hope you don't end up like the last groundie boss man threw him through the chipper fer going too slow!That pot head was runnin with brush lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## millbilly

You didn't happen to party in Wildwood around 1978?
I did the same thing. On Wednesday i would drive to wildwood after work partied till 3 am. Drive home and was at work by 7am. Went right back down Thursday same thing. Those were the times,can't even drink a 6 pack after work now without feeling like crap the next day,


----------



## tree md

I can do a six pack but that is about it these days. Very rare for me to drink more than 2 or three at one time anymore... Liquor, never. It hurts too bad these days. On the very rare celebratory occasion I find I still need to remind myself why I gave up hard liquor. Those episodes are few and far between. Isn't getting old grand??? 

Haven't smoked pot for years either. I like having a clear head.


----------



## burntslap

Under "Special Skills" I once wrote: "Doesn't play well with others"

So I have put out a couple adds out for a climber, here and locally.
Had no Idea what I was gonna get!
Here are just of few of the crazy things I heard.

1. "What kind of saddle? I don't ride horses"

2. "what kind of saddle? you mean the thing that those guys wear at Home Depot up in those lift things"

3. "I been doin da tree work for 14 years, so...........ah, whats up, when do I start, I have court on Monday so it cant be then."

4. "I climbed up in grain bins,cant be much different"

5." I don't use rope or a saddle, I free climb, all that stuff just gets in the way"


I didn't know what to expect when I listed those adds. But I didn't expect that. A little scary, as I know that there are other company's around that hire anyone who isn't afraid of heights! I climbed for a lot of years, still go up on small stuff, and up in the bucket, and I still am a little nervous when I'm up there. Cannot believe these guys are willing to do something so dangerous, without knowing what they are getting into. Most of them are desperate to feed the kids and will do anything to make money. I felt real bad for a couple guys, they seem genuine enough, wish I had a lot of money to hire them for whatever around the shop. Of course I had a few topper/hacks meth heads apply, but yet to find "that guy"[/QUOTE]


----------



## c.willard

jeo73 said:


> get urself a nice stihl saw, some good gear, and fire ur boss, get a darm trailer, and start little, and become all u can be, dont be afraid, no chipper, no problem, grow balls, work hard, anybody can doit, good luck



I worked with a guy who only had a Echo trim saw. One month later he had a T200. Then he stopped doing only "cut and leave's" and bought a trailer to mulch everything into. Three months later he bought a 1986 ford f350 with a dump box to mulch into. He did that for a six months and was able to buy a ford f350 with a full dump box with a Asplundh whisper chipper. Two Month later he bought two more T200's and a 440. About two months after that he bought a small stump grinder. He saved for awhile, and about six months later he bought a vermeer dutchman stump grinder.


----------



## Nailsbeats

sgreanbeans said:


> I FOUND ONE!
> Last week I got a call from a kid who is 23, said he had 11 years on the job, 8 in the saddle. "Wait a minute" I said "your only 23, how is that possible" turns out, his step dad owns a company,made him start working when he was 11, said he had to work every summer, and after school till dark, step dad put him in a saddle when he was 14, mom and step-dad are getting the big D, says its real bad, gotta cut all ties "cant be around some one who treats my mom like trash". So I have him come to the yard, talk with him, then tell him to show me what he can do out back on a HUGE Bur Oak I have, right up he went, told him to walk a branch, does it with style! Kid admits he really doesn't know much about trees, wants to learn real bad, always climbed with gaffs, very little foot-locking, no problem, we can teach that, tells me, his step dad was a topper and didn't care about trees at all, just the money, so he never learned the right way.No problem, I can teach all that as-well, had him start on Wednesday on 2 dead Red Oaks, Showed him the gear I have, gave him the crew and watched. Kid is AWESOME! Flawless victory on the Job. The crew, real skeptical at first, not anymore!
> SO, I guess throwing an add on craigslist wasn't that bad of an idea! Another week of good stuff, and I will give him the crew and tell him to grab the ball and run. Well see, if he is what I am hoping he is, I will be able to take this to the next level. Was worried about him "spying" as I know his step-dad, and he is a real piece of work. After kid tells me about the divorce, surprised there was no physical violence, I don't think hell ever go back, whether it works out with me or not. Climbing at 14, WOW. I have no doubt that he is telling the truth, I know kids here that are running combines at that age. I would not even consider putting one of my boys on the rope at that age, rec climbing, sure, in a saddle, on a job, with a saw, NO-WAY! However, as wrong as it was, I'm glad he did!



Coming up on 30 years old and 18 years in the saddle myself. My brother and I didn't start small either, 670 Jonsered was the climbing saw, and the largest/tightest trees around are what we climbed and still do, with modern techniques and gear of course. 

First we honed our saw skills on firewood, climbed a few trees at home to learn how to tie in, then we took it to the air at 12 years of age. I did 5' dbh trees start to finish at that age, have some pictures somewhere too. Not bragging of course, but trees are easy these days. I know much more and the gear is so comfortable and ergonomic. 

Really, if you can spike climb, make a humbolt notch, tie a bowline and running bow, friction hitch and you are in business. Nothing better for motivated adventurous young man to be doing.

Sounds like you found a good guy.


----------



## treeclimber101

millbilly said:


> You didn't happen to party in Wildwood around 1978?
> I did the same thing. On Wednesday i would drive to wildwood after work partied till 3 am. Drive home and was at work by 7am. Went right back down Thursday same thing. Those were the times,can't even drink a 6 pack after work now without feeling like crap the next day,



Nah , we were sea isle dwellers , at the OD , my boss had a house there all summer ... He knew what we were doing but he was doing the same thing .. I hadn't graduated from high school til 94' so any trips to Wildwood in 78' would have been in a stroller ..


----------



## sgreanbeans

Nailsbeats said:


> Coming up on 30 years old and 18 years in the saddle myself. My brother and I didn't start small either, 670 Jonsered was the climbing saw, and the largest/tightest trees around are what we climbed and still do, with modern techniques and gear of course.
> 
> First we honed our saw skills on firewood, climbed a few trees at home to learn how to tie in, then we took it to the air at 12 years of age. I did 5' dbh trees start to finish at that age, have some pictures somewhere too. Not bragging of course, but trees are easy these days. I know much more and the gear is so comfortable and ergonomic.
> 
> Really, if you can spike climb, make a humbolt notch, tie a bowline and running bow, friction hitch and you are in business. Nothing better for motivated adventurous young man to be doing.
> 
> Sounds like you found a good guy.[/QUOTE
> 
> Jon told me , his dad had him draggin brush at 11! Had a climber no sho him one day a few years later, Jon was 14, dad made him go up!


----------



## FanOFatherNash

jeo73 said:


> i ll doit all, best part


 
If I have to I will , If I can have a guy dragging brush , praise God.
Do you come down and back up every time you need to refuel, and what about lowering , or pulling over tops? I found the 10 dollars an hour to have a guy on the ground is well worth


----------



## prentice110

I told the guy I was with last year I couldnt keep going cuz it was to far to drive but I would stay on till he found a replacement. Craiglist was fun. He didnt interview, It was get up there and show me what you got. Saw guys put the saddle on backwards, spikes on the outside of the legs. Funny stuff. They all went home and I got stuck there for another month. Thinking about hiring a climber myself. Having a bit of a falling out with one guy, but he dont know it yet. Thinks he know it all. He knows just enough to get himself killed, and he refuses to get a CDL. Little ##### has this you must be rich cuz you own a bunch of old junk attiude, has no respect for what I had to do to get there.


----------



## SDB777

You should write all those 'things' down and write a book using the outline. It'd make for some good bathroom reading.....like the Darwin Awards book I'm reading in there on occasion! Oh crap, it'd be the same thing.......




Scott B


----------



## HeritageTree

It can't be any different than climbing grain bins! All thatstuff gets in the way! Good stuff, amazing the ignorance and willingness to die. you know as well as I that every time up you have to have respect for the danger, each time up could be your last. It's funny but the guy who has court might be your best bet! Good Luck in your search for the ultimate bin climber.


----------



## jefflovstrom

HeritageTree said:


> It can't be any different than climbing grain bins! All thatstuff gets in the way! Good stuff, amazing the ignorance and willingness to die. you know as well as I that every time up you have to have respect for the danger, each time up could be your last. It's funny but the guy who has court might be your best bet! Good Luck in your search for the ultimate bin climber.


 
Wow !! Your first post and ready to show what an Idiot you are! You could at least say 'Hello' before you say tree climbing any different than grain bin's. 
Welcome to the site, dumb ass.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## trees4life

The first 2 sentences posted above are a quote from an earlier post about what an "applicant" said to another poster.


----------

